# المناظرة



## Fadie (7 أغسطس 2009)

*أمس، الأربعاء الموافق 5 – 8 – 2009، تمت مناظرة عظيمة بين الأب القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير، و الشيخ وسام عبدالله. تمت المناظرة فى غرفة الأب بسيط فى البالتوك، و بدأت الساعة الحادية عشر مساء بتوقيت القاهرة، و إنتهت نحو الخامسة فجراً. قامت كافة غرف البالتوك بإذاعة المناظرة، و الكثير من المواقع الإذاعية، و منها راديو سيف الكلمة. قدَّر الشيخ وسام المستمعين بنحو عشرة آلاف شخص، و إن كنت أقدرهم بحساب شخصى لنحو خمسة عشر ألف مستمع. تم تسجيل المناظرة فى تسجيلين: تسجيل كامل للمناظرة فقط، و تسجيل كامل للمناظرة و فترة الأسئلة و الأجوبة.*

*تسجيل المناظرة فقط:*

*http://www.fatherbassit.com/sermons/Fr.Bassit_Wesam_Debate.wma*

*تسجيل المناظرة كاملة مع فترة الأسئلة:*

*الجودة الأعلى:*

*http://files.arabchurch.com/monathra/monathra-high.mp3*

*أو*

*http://www.textual-criticism.com/Lectures/FatherBassit-Wesam.mp3*

*الجودة المتوسطة:*

*http://files.arabchurch.com/monathra/monathra-mid.mp3*

*الجودة المنخفضة:*

*http://files.arabchurch.com/monathra/monathra-low.mp3*

*و لتحميل التسجيل بحجمه الأصلى و بجودته الأصلية:*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/123247094/4363e991/monazra.html*

*(ملحوظة: التسجيل الأخير حجمه حوالى 70 ميجا).*

*لم يكن أحد يشك فى براعة و قدرة أبينا الفاضل على المناظرة، و لكن جميعنا الآن نندم على مهاجمتنا له فى قبول المناظرات. أمس فقط أدركنا أهمية هذه المناظرات، فلك أن تتخيل أن نحو خمسة عشر ألف فرد غالبيتهم من المسلمين، يسمعون طرح أبينا، و يسمعون طرح الشيخ، و يقارنون بينهما و بحجة كل منهما و منطق كل منهما...بل و بعلم كل منهما! أنا اعلم أنه لا مجال للمقارنة، و لكن إذا كانت القضية حول عدد ضخم بهذا الشكل، فإنه لمكسب عظيم جداً! حقاً، لقد برع أبينا الفاضل، و أسعد قلوبنا بسماع هذا العدد الضخم لرسالة المسيح، لأجل امتداد ملكوت الله على الأرض.*

*أجاب أبينا الفاضل على كل سؤال طُرِح، رغم أن الوقت كان متساوى بالدقيقة و الثانية! و معلوم أن طرح السؤال الواحد لا يستغرق ثوانى معدودة، بينما تحتاج إجابة السؤال لوقت طويل، و مع هذا فقد نجح أبينا الفاضل أن يرد على كل ما أثاره الشيخ وسام.*

*رأيى الشخصى فى المناظرة*

*هذا ليس تعليق شامل، و لكن لمحات سريعة عن أكثر ما لفت نظرى فى أطروحات الشيخ وسام.*

*جميعنا يعلم قدر الأب القمص عبد المسيح بسيط، و حتى الشيخ المناظر اعترف أن أبينا عالم كبير من علماء الكنيسة القبطية. لا أحد يجرؤ أن ينكر هذا حتى أعداؤه! منطق أبينا الفاضل كان منطق علمى واضح و صريح، أما منهج الشيخ وسام فكان منهج بسيط جداً لم يتعدى المراحل الأولية فى اللاهوت المسيحى. فالشيخ يريد إثبات التوحيد من الكتاب المقدس! و كأن المسيحيين لا يؤمنون بتوحيد الله، و بإيمانهم بالثالوث و لاهوت المسيح يشركون بالله! و الشيخ الفاضل لا يعرف أن الآب ليس هو الإبن أقنومياً، و لكنهما واحد جوهرياً، و ظل يخلط كثيراً فى أبسط أساسيات اللاهوت المسيحى. و بالتالى، أثار كلام كثير لا داعى له عن معنى أن الإبن بالنسبة للآب هو "آخر". كذلك الشيخ الفاضل لا يعلم الفارق بين "أنا كائن" أو "أنا أكون"، و بين "أنا هو". فهو يُصِر على أنها يجب أن تُترجم "أنا هو"، رغم أن سياق النص لا يتضح أبداً بهذا الشكل، و ترجمتها الصحيحة "أنا كائن". و لم يفهم الشيخ معنى أن تصف شخص أنه "كريم"، و بين أن يكون إسم الشخص "كريم"، فراح يخلط بين قول المسيح "أنا كائن"، و قول أى فرد آخر "أنا كائن"!*

*و ظل الشيخ يستدل بأن الآب أرسل الإبن، و لم يفهم أن نقطة الإرسال لا علاقة لها بطبيعة المُرسَل. و رغم أن أبينا الفاضل أفاض فى شرح هذه النقطة، و شرح كيف أن الكتاب يقول "ترسل روحك فتخلق" (مز 104 : 30)، و نصوص أخرى، تبين أن مفهوم الإرسال لا علاقة له بطبيعة المُرسَل. و ظل يتخيل معنى نص يو 17 : 3 على أنه يعنى أن الآب هو الله و يسوع هو مجرد عبد و رسول له، غير مدركاً معنى مفهوم "الإله الحقيقى" الذى قصده المسيح من سياق النص، ولا معنى "الحياة الأبدية" الذى شرحه المسيح نفسه كثيراً فى الأناجيل الأربعة!*

*أما أعجب ما سمعت هو أن الشيخ وسام معترض على أن اسم "يسوع" غير مذكور فى نبوة اش 9 : 6! لا أعرف هل درّس الشيخ وسام مفهوم النبوة فى الكتاب المقدس أم لا، و لكن أى نبوة هذه التى تذكر إسم الشخص؟!*

*فى كل هذا كان الأب عبد المسيح جاهزاً له بإسلوب علمى رائع، و منطق يستقيم مع العقل، و فى كل مجال تطرق له الشيخ كان أبينا الفاضل حاضراً له. فالشيخ كان يدعى أنه على علم بلاهوت الآباء، و هو الذى لم يكن يعرف كيف ينطق أسمائهم بشكل صحيح حتى، و كان يساعده شخص فى إستهجاء الأسماء، و ظهر هذا الصوت الهامس حينما نطق إسم يوستينوس، و لقبه الشهيد، و يمكن لأى فرد أن يسمعه. الشيخ وسام تصور أننا بهذا نهينه، و لكن أين الإهانة فى أن يعمل معه فريق إعداد؟ بل أنا شخصياً عضو فى "فريق البحث الكتابى" الذى أسسه أبينا الفاضل القمص عبد المسيح بسيط!*

*و حينما إحتج أبينا الفاضل بنصوص من سفر الرؤيا، راح الشيخ وسام يحتج بأن سفر الرؤيا تم قبوله فى وقت متأخر. عفواً شيخنا، ما علاقة هذا بلاهوت يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس؟ إذا كنا قد وصلنا إلى مرحلة أننا نناظر فى لاهوت المسيح، فهذا يعنى ضمنياً التسليم أو قبول الكتاب المقدس بشكل إفتراضى حتى. حينما يأتى ملحد و يناظرنى فى لاهوت المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس، فعليه إذن أن يُسِلم بوجود الله بشكل إفتراضى على الأقل حتى يُبنى الحوار. فإذا كان الحوار حول لاهوت المسيح من خلال الكتاب المقدس، فهذا يعنى التسليم المؤقت بصحة هذا الكتاب حتى لو كان الشيخ يؤمن أنه محرف. و لكن ما رأيناه هو أن الشيخ عجز عن الرد على النصوص نفسها، فراح يقول أن سفر الرؤيا تم قبوله متأخراً! يا لهذه الحجة، و كأن الشيخ يهدم بنفسه الأساس الذى يُبنى عليه هذا الحوار و هو الكتاب المقدس، فالحوار ليس عن لاهوت المسيح فى كتاب الموتى، بل الكتاب المقدس! كل من له ذرة من العقل و المنطق سيفهم معنى هذه الحيلة جيداً!*

*و فى النهاية، إعترف الشيخ وسام ضمنياً أن يسوع إدعى الإلوهية. ففى فترة الأسئلة، قام الأخ و الأستاذ **egoemi** بتوجيه سؤال للشيخ عن نص يو 5 : 19، و بالتحديد عن قول المسيح:"لأن مهما عمل ذاك، فهذا يفعله أيضاً". و كان سؤال الأخ ايجو هو:"ما معنى كلمة مهما؟". بالطبع الشيخ لم يقل ما معنى كلمة مهما، و لكن بدلاً من ذلك قال ما يلى بالحرف الواحد:*

*"أستاذى الفاضل أنت تقصد من هذا النص أنه هو بيعمل نفس اللى بيعمله الآب، صح؟ مش دة اللى انت بتقصده؟ مش دة اللى انت حضرتك بتقصده؟ مش دة اللى انت بتقصده؟ انه هو نفس اللى بيعمله الآب يعمله الإبن صح؟ نفس الحاجة صح؟ ممتاز. طيب يا أستاذى الفاضل الكريم، استاذى الفاضل الكريم، من هو الله من كلام يسوع؟ الله هو الآب. هل الآب هو الله وحده؟ طبعاً مين اللى قال الكلام دة؟ يسوع، انجيل يوحنا سبعتاشر تلاتة و هذه هى الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحق وحدك. فأنت الآن بتقول لأ أن الآب، الإبن له قدرة مثل الآب، إذن الإبن إله، أهلا و سهلاً، أنت راجل مشرك الآن، أنت أشركت مع الله الآب شخص آخر".*

*الآن أنا أريد الجميع لا يتلفتون إلى نقطة الشرك هذه، و ننتبه لكلام الشيخ وسام نفسه، بإعترافه أن للإبن قدرة مساوية للآب، و اعترافه أن هذا يجعل من الإبن إلهاً، و لذلك نحن مشركين بالله! هكذا، أجاب الشيخ وسام على نفسه، فقد إدعى يسوع الإلوهية و ذلك من فم الشيخ نفسه! فشكراً للأستاذ الرائع **egoemi**، لأنه أخذ من فمه هذا الإعتراف!*

*ثم تقدمت للسؤال، و سألت فى نص إنجيل متى 28 : 17 – 19:"ولما رأوه سجدوا له ولكن بعضهم شكّوا. فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض. فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس"، و بالتحديد فى قوله:"و لكن بعضهم شكوا". و كان سؤالى هو:"فيما شكّوا؟". لم يجب الشيخ وسام بحرف، و كل ما قاله هو ما أهمية شكوا هذه؟ ما هى أهميتها؟ فأخذت المايك مرة أخرى و قلت له لديك إجابة قدمها، وإذا ليس لديك إجابة فقل لا أعرف فقط. كررتها أكثر من مرة و لم يطلب المايك، و أخذ المايك بعد السائل الذى يلينى و لم يتطرق لسؤالى إطلاقا! سأشرح هذا الإسبوع بنعمة الرب المغزى من هذا السؤال، و إن كان واضحاً لكل من يرى!*

*أخيراً، فهذا سؤال لكل إنسان: إذا كنت لا تعبد من له السلطان على كل شىء مما فى السماء و على الأرض، فمن هو الذى تعبده بالضبط؟!*

*شكراً أبينا الحبيب، القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير، حفظك الله لنا فى كل مكان...*

*كل من لديه تعليقات على المناظرة، نرجو أن يضعها هنا، ليكون هذا الموضوع متكاملاً شاملاً، لمجد الله!*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 أغسطس 2009)

*يتناول الأستاذ ذهبي الفم فضح وسام الشهير بالحلوف
*

*في  تدليساته حول الوهيه الرب يسوع*

*من خلال  التعليق على  المناظرة مع ابينا الحبيب*

*ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط  ابو الخير*

*المحاضرة الاولي جاري الرفع
*

*المحاضرة الثانية 1 2*

* المحاضرة رقم (3) *

*http://files.ww.com/files/59384.html*
*المحاضرة رقم (4) جاري الرفع*

*المحاضرة رقم (5)*

*المحاضرة  رقم (6)*

*المحاضرة السابعة*

*المحاضرة الثامنة*

*المحاضرة التاسعة*

*المحاضرة العاشرة*

*المحاضرة الحادية عشر*

*محاضرة  رقم 13 اصالة سفر الرؤيا*


*تعليق الاستاذ ذهبي الفم علي مناظرة القمص عبد المسيح بسيط والجاهل وسام عبد الله الجزء الثاني




 الجزء الاول

ذهبي الفم يفضح وسام عبد الله ويبين جهله في موضوع مناظرة القمص عبد المسيح بسيط

الجزء الثاني

ذهبي الفم يسحق وسام عبد الله في موضوع تعليقا علي مناظرا القمص عبد المسيح بسيط

مواضيع ذات صلة

المحاضرة الاولي
التحميل من هنا​

<LI sizset="176" sizcache="0">اخرستوس انستي يكشف الكذاب وسام عبد الله بعنوان عفريت الليل

<LI sizset="177" sizcache="0">YouTube – الشيخ وسام عبد الله والادمن نو مور وفضيحتهم .wmv‎

<LI sizset="178" sizcache="0">وسام عبد الله الجاهل يجهل جنسية بولس الرسول « مدونة الرسول

<LI sizset="179" sizcache="0">لماذا يهرب وسام عبد الله من مناظرتي لماذا يهرب من مناظرة الاستاذ …
مناظرة القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ووسام عبد الله وسحقة وسحق كذبة في المسيحيات
**هنتكلم علي المناظرة بالتفصيل لكن هاخد حتة لفتت نظري*


*هنعلق بخصوص كلمة اخر الي ذكرها وسام كذا مرة والتي تدل علي جهله المتقع مش بس كدة دة جاب اية بتقول انا هو الاول والآخر*

*Isa 44:6 Thus saith the LORD the King of Israel, and his redeemer the LORD of hosts; I am the first, and I am the last; and beside me there is no God*

*ترجم وسام الآخر يعني شخص اخر*

*وهي تعني في النص انو البداية والنهاية الاول والآخر* 
*شوفو الجهل*

*دة انسان متعلم دة*

*ودة كتاب ابونا الي قال منة*



*ليس معه أو مثله أو شبيه به أحد ولا إله آخر معه ولا غيره ولا قبله أو بعده هو الأول والآخر وليس إله غيره ؛ " الرب هو الإله ليس آخر سواه " (تث35:4) ، " أنا الأول وأنا الآخر ولا اله غيري " (اش6:44) ، " هل يوجد اله غيري " (اش8:44) ، أنا الرب وليس آخر لا اله سواي " (اش5:45) ، " وحدك الله وليس آخر ليس اله " (اش14:45) ، " إليس أنا الرب ولا اله آخر غيري اله 000 ليس سواي " (21:45) ، " لأني أنا الله وليس آخر الإله وليس مثلي " (اش9:46) ، " ليس اله آخر إلا واحدا " (1كو4:8) ، " أني أنا هو قبلي لم يصور اله وبعدي لا يكون " (اش10:43) . فالله أزلي أبدي لا بداية له ولا نهاية . ولم يوجد أصلا بالتوالد إنما هو الموجود الذاتي ، الموجود بذاته دون أن يوجده أحد لأنه هو موجد كل الخليقة ، خالقها ومدبرها .*
*Isa 45:5* IH589 _am_ the LORD,H3068 and _there is_ noneH369 else,H5750 _there is_ noH369 GodH430 besideH2108 me:
اخر في الايات
*Isa 46:9* RememberH2142 the former thingsH7223 of old:H4480 H5769 forH3588 IH595 _am_ God,H410 and _there is_ noneH369 else;H5750 _I am_ God,H430 and _there is_ noneH657 like me,H3644 
*Isa 45:14* ThusH3541 saithH559 the LORD,H3068 The labourH3018 of Egypt,H4714 and merchandiseH5505 of EthiopiaH3568 and of the Sabeans,H5436 menH376 of stature,H4060 shall come overH5674 untoH5921 thee, and they shall beH1961 thine: they shall comeH1980 afterH310 thee; in chainsH2131 they shall come over,H5674 and they shall fall downH7812 untoH413 thee, they shall make supplicationH6419 untoH413 thee, _saying,_ SurelyH389 GodH410 _is_ in thee; and _there is_ noneH369 else,H5750 _there is_ noH657 God.H430 ​اخر بالعبري
*H5750*
עד עוד
‛ôd ‛ôd​_ode,_ _ode_


لفظ الي في يوحنا another علي يوحنا وليس علي الآب 5-31
*G243*
ἄλλος
allos
_al'-los_​A primary word; _“else”_, that is, _different_ (in many applications): - more, one (another), (an-, some an-) other (-s, -wise)
وجة كلمة الآخر في رساله الي ملاك سمرنا

. Rev 2:8 AndG2532 unto theG3588 angelG32 of theG3588 churchG1577 in SmyrnaG4668 write;G1125 These thingsG3592 saithG3004 theG3588 firstG4413 andG2532 theG3588 last,G2078 whichG3739 wasG1096 dead,G3498 andG2532 is alive;G2198

ἔσχατος
eschatos
_es'-khat-os_​A superlative probably from G2192 (in the sense of _contiguity_); _farthest_, _final_ (of place or time): - ends of, last, latter end, lowest, uttermost.

*فبجهلة كمان خلط بين*

*اني مفيش اله اخر غير الله ودة شئ بياكدة الكتاب المقدس*

*ودخل الاقانيم في الموضوع اية دخل الاقانيم في الالهه غير الله*

*انما لا عتب علي جهلك وتدليسك المعتاد*

*وحدك الله وليس آخر ليس اله*

*فية ثلاث اثانيم والثلاثة هم الله الذي ليس اخر سواه يعني مفيش اله اخر*

*واضحة للطفل الضغير*


وكلمة اخر بتيجي حسب سياق النص ومعني النص 
عامل زي العيل الي لقي اشاية واتعلق بيها
دة مستوي علمي دة



*مكنتش اتوقع منك تكون جاهل كدة يا شيخ*

*تثنية 4*

*تعليقا علي مناظرة القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ووسام عبد الله*

*طبعا ابدع ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط وكشف عدم فهم المسلمين للنصوص الكتابالمقدس وترجمتها حسب ما يعتقدون او حسب هواهم الذي يوافق معتقدهم الاسلاميفكان وسام كان يستخدم قوة صوته يظن انها ستجعل كلماتة قوية لكن ابي العالم الجليل كان نبرة صوته هادئه تدل علي ثباته النفسي وهدوء وسلام داخلي*

*لكن وسام يحذو حذو خدوهم بالصوت لكن صوت من غير منطق وتفاسير اسلامية لايات مسيحية دة جهل شديد كان الغرض من المناظرة ليس*

*محاورة المدعو وسام بل توضيح حقائق ومفهوم المسيحية لليوزر والاعضاء المسلمين قبل المسيحين فسمعها الالاف*

*ملاحظات:*

*1- في بداية المناظرة قال السيد وسام عبد الله الشهادة وان المسيح رسول الله و ان المسيح هو رسول الآب سبحانه وتعالي وهذا ما سنتناوله فيما بعد*

*فابتدي مناظرتة ب نص في انجيل يوحنا*

*فسأل رئيس الكهنة يسوع عن تلاميذه وعن تعليمه . 20 اجابه يسوع انا كلمت العالم علانية . اناعلّمت كل حين في المجمع*
_*وفي الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما . وفي الخفاء لم*_*اتكلم بشيء . 21 لماذا تسألني انا . اسأل الذين قد سمعوا ماذا كلمتهم*

*مين من المسيحين قال اني المسيح علم تعليم سري مين من الاباء قال كدة *

*وتعليه صوت وحاجات عجيبة اكنة اكتشف شئ لم يكتشفة فية حد قال اني المسيح علم تعليم سري وبتقول الكلام وبتجاوب اما شيئ عجيب*

*وتفسير الايه*



*لماذا تسألني؟ اسأل الخدام الذين أرسلتهم أنت ومن معك من رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين، فقد سبقوا فقدموا لكم عني تقريرًا: "لم يتكلم قط إنسان هكذا مثل هذا الإنسان" (يو ٧: ٤٦)*

*اسال اعدائي وهم هيحكولك انا عن تعاليمي الي علمتهالهم كان عاوز الناس يشهدو ليه وهل المسيح كلم حد في الخفاء*

*مثلا السامريه بس تحول من محاورة فردية لعلانية فجاة عندما تحولت من الخطية الاثمة الي مبشرة انسان قال لي كل ما فعلت فقصتها تناثرت*



*فقال الكلام ورد عليه باستشهادة لكتاب ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير يعني قال السؤال ورد عليه من الكتاب اني لا يوجد تعليم سري للمسيح*

*ودة شئ معروف *

*++++++++++++*

*ثانيا بيقول من فمك ادينك ايها العبد الشرير لابونا*

*دة بيدل علي جهلة وعدم نظرة الي محتوي قصة من فمك ادينك ايها العبد الشرير شخص مستخدمش وزناته فهل القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ينطبق علية النص*

*يعني مثلا اخد يا ايها الكافرون واقول لوسام عجبني نص يا ايها الكافرون دة نص مقدس واناديك بيه ولا اشوف سياق النص بيتكلم علي مين ولا علي ايه؟*

*+++++++++++*

*ثم يستشهد بكلام البابا شنودة اساله عقائدية ولاهوتية *

*ولو قال للناس " أعبدونى " لرجموه أيضاً ، وانتهت رسالته قبل أن تبدأ ... إن الناسلا يحتملون مثل هذا الأمر . بل هو نفسه قال لتلاميذه " عندى كلام لأقوله لكم ولكنكملا تستطعون أن تحتملوا الآن " " يو 12:16 " .*



*واخذ الحتة دية علشان مدلس يقتتف من الكتب مختش الباقي *

*دة باقي الاجابة*

*لذلك لما قال للمفلوج " مغفور لك خطاياك " ، قالوا فى قلوبهم " لماذا يتكلم هذاهكذا بتجاديف ؟! ، من يقدر أن يغفر الخطايا إلا الله وحده " " مر7،6:2" . لذلك قاللهم السيد المسيح " لماذا تفكرون بهذا فى قلوبكم ؟ أيهما أيسر أن يقال للمفلوجمغفور لك خطاياك ، أم أن يُقال قم أحمل سريرك وأمش ؟! ولكن لكى تعلموا أن لابنالإنسان سلطاناً على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا ، قال للمفلوج : لك أقول قم ، واحملسريرك واذهب إلى بيتك . فقام للوقت وحمل السرير ، وخرج قدام الكل حتى بهت الجميعومجدوا الله .. " " مر 2 : 8-12 " .*

*كذلك لما قال لليهود " أنا والأب واحد " تناولوا حجارة ليرجموه " يو 10 : 31،30 " . متهمين إياه بالتجديف وقائلين له " لأنكوأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً " " يو 33:10 " .*

*X x x*

*إذن ما كانممكناً عملياً أن يقول لهم إنه إله ، أو أن تقول لهم أعبدونى ولكن الذى حدث هوالآتى : *

*لم يقل إنه إله ، ولكنه اتصف بصفات الله . ولم يقل أعبدونى لكنهقبل منهم العبادة .*

*الأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة جداًُ . ونحن فى هذا المجال سوفلا نذكر ما قاله الإنجيليون الأربعة عن السيد المسيح ، ولا ما ورد فى رسائل الآباءالرسل ، إنما سنورد فقط ما قاله السيد المسيح عن نفسه حسب طلب صاحب السؤال . فنوردالأمثلة الآتية :*

*« نسب السيد المسيح لنفسه الوجود فى كل مكان ، وهى صفة منصفات الله وحده : *

*فقال " حيثما اجتمع إثنان أو ثلاثة باسمى ، فهناك أكون فىوسطهم " " مت 20:18 " . والمسيحيون يجتمعون باسمه فى كل أنحاء قارات الأرض . إذنفهو يعلن وجوده فى كل مكان . كذلك قال " ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى إنقضاء الدهر " " مت 20:28 " وهى عبارة تعطى نفس المعنى السابق . وبينما قال هذا عن الأرض ، قالللص التائب " اليوم تكون مع فى الفردوس " " لو 43:23 " . *

*إذن هو موجود فىالفردوس ، كما هو فى كل الأرض .*

*وقال لنيقوديموس " ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء ،إلا الذى نزل من السماء ، ابن الإنسان الذى هو فى السماء " " يو13:3 " . أى أنه فىالسماء ، بينما كان يكلم نيقوديموس على الأرض ... وبالنسبة إلى الأبرار قال إنهيسكن فيهم هو والآب " يو23:14 " . أما عن الإنسان الخاطئ فقال إنه يقف على باب قلبهويقرع حتى يفتح له . " رؤ20:3 " .*

*X x x*

*« ونسب نفسه إلى السماء ،منها خرج وله فيها سلطان .*

*فقال " خرجت من عند الآب ، وأتيت إلى العالم " " يو28:6" وقال إنه يصعد إلى السماء حيث كان أولاً " يو 62:6 " . وفى سلطانه علىالسماء قال لبطرس " وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات " " مت 19:16 " . وقال لكل تلاميذهكل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً فى السماء " "مت28:18 " .. وقال " دفع إلى كلسلطان فى السماء وعلى الأرض " " مت18:28 " . *

*X x x*

*« ونسب إلى نفسهمجد الله نفسه . *

*فقال " إن ابن الإنسان سوف يأتى فى مجد أبيه مع ملائكته . وحينئذ يجازى كل واحد حسب عمله " " مت27:16 " . وهو نسب لنفسه مجد الله ، والدينونةالتى هى عمل الله ، والملائكة الذين هم ملائكة الله . وقال أيضاً أنه سيأتى " بمجدهومجد الأب " " لو26:9 " . وقال أيضاً " من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يجلس معى فى عرشى ، كماغلبت وجلست مع أبى فى عرشه " " رؤ21:3 " . هل يوجد أكثر من هذا أنه يجلس مع الله فىعرشه ؟! *

*X x x*

*«كذلك تقبل من الناس الصلاة والعبادة والسجود .*

*قال عن يوم الدينونة كثيرون سيقولون لى فى ذلك اليوم : يارب يارب أليسباسمك تنبأنا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين ، وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة " مت22:7 " . وقبل منتوما أن يقول له " ربى والهى ، ولم يوبخه على ذلك . بل قال له : لأنك رأيتنى ياتوما آمنت . طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا " " يو20 : 27-29 " .*

*كذلك قبل سجودالعبادة من المولود أعمى " يو 38:9 " ، ومن القائد يايرس " مر22:5 " ومن تلاميذه " 17:28 " .. ومن كثيرين غيرهم .*

*وقبل أن يدعى رباً وقال إنه رب السبت " مت8:12 " والأمثلة كثيرة . *


*من كتاب سنوات مع أسئلة الناس أسئلة لاهوتيةوعقائدية " أ "*

*لقداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنوده الثالث*

*فقداسة البابا وضح اني المسيح هو الله من اقواله واعماله فمش معني انو تجسد يبقي مش هو الله زي قائد عظيم اطار سيارته انفجر فنزل صلحه فهل العسكر ينادو القائد العظيم بالميكانيكي ولا هيفضل هو القائد العظيم*

*فالمسيح مش معني انو تجسد يبقي هو مش الله وضح باقوال كثيرة انو هو الله*

*واليهود فهمو وانت كانسان تجعل نفسك اله*

*فلان وسام مدلس اخذ قطعة ومااختش باقي الكلام من اثبات لاهوت المسيح للبابا شنودة*

*لماذا تفقد مصداقيتك يا وسام لماذا تضلل الناس بكذبك*

*فخلط بين اعمال واقوال المسيح كاله*

*وبين كلمة العالم علانية طيب مهو كلم العالم علانية بافعاله واقواله انا الله*

*يتبع بصاعقة كبري*

*+++++++++++++++++*


----------



## استفانوس (7 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك اخي الحبيب فادي
عن نقلك لنا هذه المناظرة والتعليق ايضا
ربنا يباركك ويعضدك بيمن بره
واصلي ان يحفظ ويبارك لنا ابونا الغالي القمص عبد المسيح من كل شر وشبه شر
ليعلن بكل قوة ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الاب


----------



## holiness (7 أغسطس 2009)

يوم امس فعلا كانت مناظرة رائعة و الشيخ وسام تفاجيء و بصراحة انا كنت متواجد في غرفته و الاعضاء يتسالون ماذا حدث يا شيخنا وسام اليوم .. وهو اكتفى بالسكوت و نشكر الرب من اجل ابونا القمص على الاجابات الرائعة 
وانا سمعت المناظرة و بصراحة رايت ان الشيخ وسام لا يعرف حتى الاساسيات في الايمان المسيحي .. 
فهو تطرق في المناظرة لاكثر من موضوع و خرج عن سياق المناظرة مثلا : بخصوص جمع الاسفار وبالاخص سفر الرؤيا \ الثالوث \ جوهر الاقانيم \ وحدانية الله \ و ان المسيح لم يدعوا الى السلام و طبعا استشهادا بالايات المشهورة و التي فندناها مسبقا .. 
و بصراحة اخوتي انا لاحظت ان المسلم يدور في دائرة مغلقة في كل موضوع فمثلا بخصوص الوهية المسيح نسمع هذه الاية مباشرا و هذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و ...... الخ الم يمل المسلم ؟؟ و انا مستغرب بصراحة فنحن نرد بالايات و المراجع ولم يقم احد بالرد على ما نستشهده 
و اشكر الرب من اجل خدام الرب الامناء و اشكرك اخي الحبيب فادي و ربنا يباركك


----------



## lion_heart (7 أغسطس 2009)

*للحقيقة انا كنت من المعارضين بشدة للمناظرة و مع ذلك كنت موجود في غرفة القمص عبد المسيح من شدة حبي له و فعلا كما توقعت تماما و اكثر من عالم عظيم في الدفاعيات كأبونا عبد المسيح ردود قوية و حازمة و شديدة و كان وقعها كسيف بتار على رأس المدعو وسام و من شده الضربات القاسية التي كان يوجهها ابينا الحبيب القمص عبد المسيح اضطر وسام للخروج عن مسار المناظرة عدة مرات و سأذكر بعضها .... تطرقه لموضوع ان السيد المسيح هوا ملك السلام و قام بالهجوم مستشهدا *

*إنجيل متى 10**: 34
**«لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا بَلْ سَيْفًا.*
*ثم استشهد بي *

*إنجيل لوقا 14**: 26
**«إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَيَّ وَلاَ يُبْغِضُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَامْرَأَتَهُ وَأَوْلاَدَهُ وَإِخْوَتَهُ وَأَخَوَاتِهِ، حَتَّى نَفْسَهُ أَيْضًا، فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذًا.*

*و طبعا هذا دليل على افلاسه و عدم مقدرته في الرد على القمص عبد المسيح و  بصراحة لانه وضع نفسه في موقف حرج امام عالم جليل عالم  و عارف بكل كلمة تخرج من فمه و مؤيدا بالروح القدس *

*ثم اقحم نفسه في اللغة اليونانية و العبرية و هوا لا يستطيع حتى نطق العربية بشكل صحيح  و تهجم على القمص بطريقة قذرة و بشعة معتقدا ان القمص عبد المسيح سوف يتدنى لمستواه السافل و لكن اللذي فاجئه و صدمه اكثر الهدوء الرائع و الروح الطيبة التي يمكلها بطلنا القمص عبد المسيح و قام بالرد على كل شيء بتفصيل عظيم و فند هذه الشبه الوهمية بكل دقة *

*تحياتي لك يا استاذ فادي و للاب العظيم القمص عبد المسيح و تهانينا القلبية على هذه المناظرة الرائعة و التي هي فعلا فوق الوصف *


----------



## antonius (7 أغسطس 2009)

المناظرة حقيقة قوية...وحلوة...
ملاحضاتي:
1- يلاحظ ان وسام اسلوبه "اسلوب شوارع" ولكنه حاول جهده ان يظهر بصورة مهذبة فلم تتظافر منه كلمات شوارعية الا هنا وهناك ..وهذا جيد! ولكنه لا يبنئ بجيد مستقبلاً 
2- المناظرة كانت قوية..وليست مملة..
*لمن يفهم ما يسمع...يعرف ان القمص هشّم كلام وسام..والقمه حجراً تلو الاخر..ووسام يتكلم في امور لا يفهمها!! مثلا موضوع الاخر !! غير فاهم انه اخر اقنوميا وواحد جوهرياً..
*لمن لا يفهم .. سيجد ان المناظرة كانت متكافئة تقريباً !! ظانا بان وسام قدم امورا لم يتم اجابتها
3- المسلمين اسلوبهم اقوى.."خذوهم بالصوت"...بمعنى..ان وسام والثلاثة اهل الاسئلة..ذوو اسلوب مؤثر..ومع ان محتوى كلام جماعتنا اقوى..الا ان للاسلوب دور عظيم...وهذه نقطة مهمة..
4- شكرا على الموضوع يا فادي


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 أغسطس 2009)

*



			المسلمين اسلوبهم اقوى.."خذوهم بالصوت"...بمعنى..ان وسام والثلاثة اهل الاسئلة..ذوو اسلوب مؤثر..ومع ان محتوى كلام جماعتنا اقوى..الا ان للاسلوب دور عظيم...وهذه نقطة مهمة..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا تعليت صوت واسلوب رخيص برمجة لغوية
وتلاعب بالالفاظ 
ومننساش ابونا مكنش بيناظر وسام لوحدة بيناظر فريق وسام
بدليل قلتة
1-بيشتهجي اسامي الاباء كاول مرة يقولهم
2-صوت ورق بيجي وبيقول اهلا وسهلا

وانا بقول مننتبهش لصوت وبدعو لكل مسلم او مسيحي يكتب المناظرة ويكتب كلام وسام ويكتب كلام ابونا

هيلاقي ابونا دمر وسام ونسفة*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (7 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة لجميعكم*

*انا ساكتب ما لفت نظري وراي فيها *

*وسام لا يعرف قشور الايمان المسيحي ولم ياتي بجديد لكنه تكرار ويلفظ العربي واليوناني بشكل خطاء*

*من سمع المناظرة جيدة نجد وسام يقول " تيمسي" شي محزن فعلا *

*عندما حاول وسام يرد على الاب عبد المسيح في نص يوحنا 58:8 لفظ الكلمة اليوناني بشكل خطاء εγω ειμι*
*لفظها ايغو ايمي ؟ وانا اقول له تريد تصحيح للاب عبد المسيح بسيط وانت مش عارف حتى تلفظ اليوناني ؟ شي مخجل اللفظ الصحيح هو ايجو ايمي ولها اكثر من معنى هو " انا هو " ولها ايضا معنى " انا اكون " *


*ثم يقول الله الاب وحده لا شريك له وان المسيح رسوله ! يا شيخ وسام كيف يكون اب بدون ابن ؟ هو برايك يوجد اب بدون ابن ؟ *


*وعندما استشهدا ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط في سفر الرؤيا كان رد وسام انها ليست قانونية ثم ياتي وسام ويستشهد بسفر الرؤيا ... الكيل في مكيالان اما ترفضه ولا تستشهد منه او تقبله حجة*

*وقال وسام ان النص فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. ( متى 28 : 19 ) غير صحيح لان يوسابيوس اقتبسها عمدوهم باسمي ... يا شيخ تعلم مبادئ واساسيات وقواعد النق النصي ثم تكلم في ما تعرفه ابونا رد وقال ان كل المخطوطات فيها الاية دون استثناء*
*وقال ان يوسابيوس اقدم من السينائية وانا لا اعرف ما علاقة كل هذا في موضوع لاهوت السيد المسيح ؟ *
*هذه الاية موجودة من القرن الاول للمسيحية *
*فقد سجلوا في كتاب الدياديكية أو تعاليم الرسل الاثني عشر (كتب حوالي سنة 100م)؛ وبعد أن تعلّموا كل ما سبق عمدوا كما يأتي " باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس بماء جار " (1:7).*

*"اذا كنت لا تملك كلاهما , فأسكب الماء فوق الرأس ثلاثا على أسم الأب و الأبن و الروح القدس(3:7)"*

*http://www.ccel.org/ccel/richardson/fathers.viii.i.iii.html*


*ثم تكلم عن الاقانيم ان الاب ليس هو الابن ! ويقول ان المسيح ليس هو الله لانه ليس هو الاب ! *
*ما هذه التفاهة والمستوى يا شيخ وسام مين من المسيحييين قال انه لا يوجد تمايز بين الاقانيم ؟ ابسط واصغر مسيحي يعرف ان هناك تمايز بين الاقانيم *
*المسيح هو الله لانه هو كلمة الله المتجسد يوحنا 1:1 , 14:1*


----------



## My Rock (7 أغسطس 2009)

مناظرة الأب عبد المسيح بسيط كما احبذ أن اسميها بإسمه, لأن المناظرة كانت مناظرته, الصوت كانه صوته و الحق كان و ما زال و سيبقى معه. هذه المناظرة هي بمثابة صعقة ما زالت اثارها لحد الآن على أذهان السامعين, فالكثير مذهول إلى هذه اللحظة و لم يعي هولة ما حصل في المناظرة.

بالرغم من إعتراض الكثيرين على المناظرة, لكن تأكدنا مرة أخرى من حكمة قصد أبونا عبد المسيح بسيط, فالنتيجة كانت حاسمة و واضحة.

أكثر ما أدهشني في بداية المناظرة هو بدأ الشيخ وسام ببداية كلاسيكية له, يستعملها الشيخ وسام كثيراً. كنت أحسبها طرفة يستخدمها مع العوام, لكن بما إنه إستخدمها مع مناظرة في مثل هذا الحجم, فهناك شئ مغلوط, هناك سوء فهم, هناك عدم فهم!

المقدمة التي يستخدمها الشيخ وسام هي يوحنا الأصحاح 18 العدد 20 (أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا كَلَّمْتُ الْعَالَمَ علاَنِيَةً. أَنَا عَلَّمْتُ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَفِي الْهَيْكَلِ حَيْثُ يَجْتَمِعُ الْيَهُودُ دَائِماً. وَفِي الْخَفَاءِ لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ بِشَيْءٍ.) متحججاً إن معنى النص, إن المسيح أعلن كل شئ و إذا لم يقل إنه هو الله, فهو ليس الله, لا و بل يذهب لإكثر من ذلك و يقول إن النص يناقض ما جاء نهاية إنجيل يوحنا 21 و العدد 25 (وَأَشْيَاءُ أُخَرُ كَثِيرَةٌ صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ إِنْ كُتِبَتْ وَاحِدَةً وَاحِدَةً فَلَسْتُ أَظُنُّ أَنَّ الْعَالَمَ نَفْسَهُ يَسَعُ الْكُتُبَ الْمَكْتُوبَةَ. آمِينَ.) ليقول إن النصين متناقضين!
الحقيقة إنه هناك فرق بين الإعلان و بين التدوين, فالمسيح أعلن إن كل ما قاله هو علانية, أي لم يُعلم في الخفاء لإن تعليمه صالح و قويم و لم يذكر إن كل ما قاله و كل ما علمه دون أو سيدون! لا بل كما قال القديس يوحنا إن هناك أفعال كثيرة لم تدون لكثرتها, و إنما دون ما وجب تدوينه بحسب الوحي.

مغالطة أخرى تعجبت من ذكرها في المناظرة و هي ما جاء في متى 15 و العدد 9 ( وَبَاطِلاً يَعْبُدُونَنِي وَهُمْ يُعَلِّمُونَ تَعَالِيمَ هِيَ وَصَايَا النَّاسِ». ) بحيث يحاول نسب الكلام هذا للمسيح, بحيث إن عبادة المسيح باطلة. هذا النص مبتور و مقصوص, من يقرأ إصحاح متى 15 يتبين له إن المسيح كان يخاطب اليهود لإنهم كسروا وصية الله و يقول لهم إنه شعب قلبه بعيد عن الله, و يقتبس من أشعياء العدد 9. معنى العدد ليس إن عبادة الله باطلة, بل إن طريقة عبادتهم هي الباطلة, لإنهم يعبدون الله و يعلمون تعاليم الناس لا الله. إي إن البُطل في تعليمهم للناس لا العبادة, فعبادة الله عمرها لم تكن شيئاً باطلاً, لكن عبادة الله بطريقة خاطئة مبنية على الكلام لا الفعل و القلب هو الباطل. فنسب هذا الكلام للمسيح هو شئ خطير, لإنه أولاً تعبراً قصاً و بتراً للنصوص, و يعتبر أيضاً إعترافاً بإن المسيح هو المعبود إن اراد الشيخ وسام نسبه للمسيح.

على أي الحال, الشيخ وسام أخذ يقتبس من كلام الأب عبد المسيح بسيط و يريد أن يثبت منه إن المسيح ليس الله, بينما الأب عبد المسيح كتب كتابه ليُبين إن المسيح هو الله! أتعجب من هذا المنطق الذي يعتقد إن الأب عبد المسيح بسيط يحمل في كتبه عبارات تناقض إيمانه؟ أتعجب من من يتوقع إنه سينجح في حوار اساسه الإقتباس من كتاب الطرف الآخر؟ أتعجب من الذي يقطف النصوص و يبترها من كتب الطرف الآخر ليصل إلى خلاصة باطلة؟ الأب عبد المسيح بسيط كان يستطيع أن ينهي نصف المناظرة بإعطائه الرابط لكتابه المنتشر على الأنترنت ليقرأه المستمعين لتتبين لهم حقيقة ما قال!

ثم أخذ بعدها بتشغيل تسجيل للبابا شنودة بصورة مماثلة لما فعله مع كتب الأب عبد المسيح بسيط, و كان يمكن إنهاء ربع المناظرة بإعطائه الرابط للتسجيل الكامل, او لكتاب من كُتب البابا شنودة الذي يشرح فيه الوهية المسيح مثلاً.

اما الربع الأخير فكان بين:
ذكر إن الله واحد في الكتاب المقدس (شكراً له فهذا في صالح طرفنا في الحوار) و بين ذكره لكلمة آخر مراراً و تكراراً و كأن آخر هي إسم علم يُقصد بها شخص مُعين!

الأقانيم ليست آلهة يا شيخ وسام, الأقانيم ليست آلهة!

فخرج من الموضوع و راح يتكلم في الأقانيم, ادخل نفسه في موضوع آخر, افاض الأب عبد المسيح في شرحه و تفسيره.

و بين
نكر لسفر الرؤيا, الذي كان من أصول الحوار أن لا يرفضه أو ينكره, لإنه يناقش في موضوع الإلوهية لا في موضوع عصمة الأسفار أو قانونيتها! كنا من المفروض أن يُقبل صحة الأسفار كلها ولو مؤقتاً, فهذه أحد إصول الحوار. رفضه لسفر الرؤيا كان سببه النص الواضح و الصريح الذي يؤكد إلوهية المسيح, و إلا لما كان رفضه بهذه الطريقة!

و بين 
خروج لمواضيع أخرى لا تمت بصلة لموضوع المناظرة, لكن الأب عبد المسيح تصدى لها كلها و أجاب بأسلوب علمي راقي.

حقيقةً الفارق شاسع بين الأب عبد المسيح و بين الشيخ وسام, الفرق واضح بين ناقض لا يفقه في المسيحية شئ و لا في الحوار اصوله و بين عملاق في المسيحيات بكل فروعها, فكان الحوار اشبه بطفل يسأل رجل حكيم, يُجاب عليه بحكمة و عقل و ثقة!

أكتفي بهذا التعليق و لي عودة لاحقاً


----------



## michael funky (7 أغسطس 2009)

+++سلام ونعمة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة+++ فعلا مناظرة ابينا المحبوب عبد المسيح بسيط كانت رائعة و ممتازة لقد استطاع ان يجيب على جميع الاسئلة بحكمة و قوة و سلاسة فى الاسلوب و ثقة و هدوء شديد. فليحفظه الهنا و مخلصنا الصالح دائما. شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يبارك الجميع+++:17_1_34[1]::sami73::smi107:


----------



## صوت الرب (7 أغسطس 2009)

*أعتب عليكم أنكم لم تعلنوا عن هذه المناظرة قبل
أن تتم ... و لكن نشكر الرب أن المناظرة مسجلة ...
سأقوم بتنزيلها و إستماعها و يتبع تعليقي على المناظرة
شكرا عزيزي فادي ...*


----------



## My Rock (7 أغسطس 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> *أعتب عليكم أنكم لم تعلنوا عن هذه المناظرة قبل
> أن تتم ... و لكن نشكر الرب أن المناظرة مسجلة ...
> سأقوم بتنزيلها و إستماعها و يتبع تعليقي على المناظرة
> شكرا عزيزي فادي ...*



فعلاً كان المفروض أن نُعلن و أن ننقل المناظرة مباشرة في المنتدى, لكن كنا مشغولين في التواجد في غرفة الحوار التي إمتلأت في دقائق معدودة. هذه ليست المناظرة الوحيدة التي سيقيمها الأب عبد المسيح بسيط, و أي مناظرات قادمة سنذيعها مباشرة على المنتدى لحظة بلحظة.


----------



## سابور واسحق (7 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الخالق الحى الناطق​
اولا : نشكر الاخ فادى على هذا الموضوع  وتقديم هذا التسجيلات حتى يتمكن الكل من الاستفادة 

ثانيا: كان على الادارة تغير اسم الموضوع وهو (المناظرة) الى ما هو يعبر عن الموضوع من الخارج

فى اعتقادى الشخصى كان على العزيز ماى روك فعل الاتى :

تسمية الموضوع ب(مناظرات الاب القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ) ويتضمن الموضوع مداخلة فادى فقط  ويتم من  ماى روك وضع رابط للتعليقات على المناظرة تحت مداخلة فادى ويتم غلق الموضوع حتى ان شاء رب المجد فى مناظرات اخرى يتم وضعها بسهولة مع رابط التعليقات واذا اراد احد التعليق يدخل على رابط التعليقات ويعلق ما يشاء على هذا المناظرة حتى يتم كل شى بنظام وترتيب .

هذا يرجع للادارة فى النهاية وتنظيم كل شى بما تعتقدة  هذا كانت مجرد فكرة منى فقط .


ثالثا : سوف اقدم تحليل ونقد شامل للمناظرة بكل محايدة وصدق .

يتبع لاحقا


----------



## fakhry2010 (7 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام ونعمه الهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح 
فعلا كانت مناظره قويه انا كنت موجود فى روم ابونا وسمعت المناظره وتعليقى 

اولا وسام كان متمسك ويقول للادمن قو ل الشيخ وسام منين بقى شيخ مش عارف وهو نفسه غلط  وقال شنوده على قداسه البا با شنوده فى تسجيل لو تلاحظوا دا معروف لان اسلوبه شوارعى زى رسوله
 ثانيا ملاظه ان ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط كان كل ما وسام يحاول يهرب باسلوب شتيمه ويعلى فى صوته وهو متوتر ومش طايق الادمن والى واضح كمان انه الانسان بيبان عليه الخوف من حاجتين  يعمل نفسه بيحترم الشخص الى قده ويقوله حضرتك ويا استاذ يعنى يلخبط فى الالقاب دا كان واضح على وسام الخوف وبعدين وابنا رغم دا كان بيحاوب يقوله اهلا وسهلا بيك فى غرفتنا عشان ميدهوش فرصه يهرب ويرحب بيه ابونا فى كل وقت وحتى بعد المناظره شكره عشان ميهربش انه يعمل مناظره تانى انا كنت واثق فى ربنا اولا وابونا عبد المسيح انه هيخلى وسام يلبس بمابظ فى لمداخله التالته لما توتر جامد كنت حاسس بيه بجد هههههههههه :act31:هو بيقراء فى الورق ويعيد نفس الكلام وشم عارق يقراء اسامى الاباء :66:
ثالثا وسام كلامه فى اليونانى كله غلط وفهمه غلط مفيش غير صوته كان عالى من شرب بول البعير  لاكن ابونا بكل هدوء واجابات مفحمه وبين جهل وسام قدام الالاف ان دل ذلك ان  فعلا ابناء الملك لهم سلطان على ابناء الشيطان :nunu0000::nunu0000:*


----------



## marloforever (7 أغسطس 2009)

*تسهيلا لسماع المناظرة
http://www.islameyat.com/post_details.php?id=2066&cat=28&scat=20&
البث سريع وبدون تحميل*


----------



## antonius (7 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا كما قلت يا روك..الفرق بين الاطراف المتحاورة هائل..يعني الاطراف غير متكافئة علمياً...فالقمص هو استاذ كبير وعالم ومدرس..بينما وسام هو لا شيء! خريج شوارع! كل كلامه من فهمه الشخصي! وهذا انعكس بشكل كبير على المناظرة..
فبينما اعتمد الاستاذ منهجاً علمياً وردوداً كاملة مرتبة القمت محاوره احجارا كثيرة
كان خريج الشوارع يتكلم بدون متهج..يتطافر بين المواضيع لا يفهم حتى ما يقوله له القمص...وستبقى هذه المناظرة ضربة قوية لوسام وشلته!..
اما عن "فريق العمل" ...فوجوده من عدمه لا فائدة من البحث فيه..فليس هو غاية ولا نتيجة! وليس خطأ ايضا! فدعونا لا نركز عليها..
سلام..
​


----------



## myname2010 (8 أغسطس 2009)

اخر اخر .............​

صحيح الابن هو اخر بالنسبة للاب
صحيح ان الروح القدس هو اخر بالنسبة للابن و الاب

كما هو صحيح ايضا ان الضوء هو اخر بالنسبة للحرارة
و العقل هو اخر بالنسبة للروح


لكن الذي فات على ذهن المدعو وسام

ان العقل و الروح انسان واحد

و الضوء و الحرارة نار واحدة

و الاب و الابن اله واحد

*
يدوم صليبك يا قدس ابونا عبد المسيح
 كليمندس القرن الواحد و العشرين*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

سلام المسيح اخوتي ​ 
استمتعت بالمناظرة ككل من استمع لها ، ولي تعقيب بسيط على جزئية صغيرة في المناظرة اخذت حجما ومساحة كبيرة ، ارجو من الاخ فادي توصيله لقدس ابونا عبد المسيح اذا سمحت .​ 


في جزئية ( الآخر ) التي كان يثيرها الاخ وسام كان يستشهد من هذه الأعداد ​ 
31 ان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا.
32 الذي يشهد لي هو آخر وانا اعلم ان شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق.
33 انتم ارسلتم الى يوحنا فشهد للحق.
34 وانا لا اقبل شهادة من انسان.ولكني اقول هذا لتخلصوا انتم.​ 
(يوحنا 5: 31 - 34)​ 
في هذه الفقرة تحديدا ، المقصود بالآخر ليس الآب ، بل يفهم من سياق النص ان الرب يسوع يتكلم عن ( انسان آخر ) وهو يوحنا المعمدان . وان كان يرفض شهادته (كانسان ) ويستشهد بشهادة الآب له وشهادة اعماله ايضا .​ 
اما شهادة الآب له ، فقد تكلم عنها السيد المسيح في الاعداد التالية لهذه بقوله ان الاعمال تشهد له ، ثم الآب يشهد له .​ 

36 واما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا.لان الاعمال التي اعطاني الآب لاكمّلها هذه الاعمال بعينها التي انا اعملها هي تشهد لي ان الآب قد ارسلني.
37 والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي.لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته.
38 وليست لكم كلمته ثابتة فيكم.لان الذي ارسله هو لستم انتم تؤمنون به.
39 فتشوا الكتب لانكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية.وهي التي تشهد لي.​ 
(يوحنا 5: 36 - 39) ​ 





[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]*John Gill's Exposition of the Bible*[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]*[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]John 5:32[/FONT]* *There is another that beareth witness of me*…
Meaning not his Father, who is another, and a distinct person, from him, as the Spirit is another comforter; and both distinct testifiers from him, as well as of him. This is indeed the sense of some interpreters; but the Father is particularly mentioned in (John 5:37) ; and the thread of the discourse, and the climax, or gradation, here used, show, that it is to be understood of "another man", as Nonnus paraphrases it; of John the Baptist, who is spoken of by name in the next verse, as a witness; and then a greater than he, the works of Christ, and then the Father: 

http://www.biblestudytools.com/Commentaries/GillsExpositionoftheBible/gil.cgi?book=joh&chapter=5&verse=32



الشيخ وسام كما يقولون ( حافظ مش فاهم ) فهو فقط يقرأ كلمة الآخر ، ولا يفهم سياق الكلام ولا المعنى المقصود من ورائه ، فالآخر هنا في هذه الاعداد تحديدا ، المقصود به كما قلنا هو يوحنا المعمدان .


اصلي ان يبارك الرب ابينا المبارك القمص عبد المسيح ، والفريق العامل معه ، لمجد الله الآب .

سلام المسيح معكم 
[/FONT]


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

سلام المسيح معكم 

نقطة اخرى احب ان اضيفها ايضا 

فالشيخ وسام ، كان يتحجج ان الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر ان الابن هو الله ، كما ذكر ( الله الآب ) .

واستغرب ان يكون الشيخ وسام على هذا القدر من التبجح لاظهار جهله ليس الا !!!!

فالكتاب المقدس كان واضحا في ذكر ان الابن هو الله :

(واما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور.قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك.)

( عبرانيين 1: 8) 

فها هو الوحي المقدس يعلن بوضوح ، ان الابن يخاطبه بقوله ، يا الله .

الآب هو الله ، الابن هو الله ، الروح القدس هو الله .
ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة بل اله واحد ، له المجد الدائم الى ابد الابدين .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 أغسطس 2009)

> سلام المسيح اخوتي
> 
> استمتعت بالمناظرة ككل من استمع لها ، ولي تعقيب بسيط على جزئية صغيرة في المناظرة اخذت حجما ومساحة كبيرة ، ارجو من الاخ فادي توصيله لقدس ابونا عبد المسيح اذا سمحت .
> 
> ...


ادة مش ممكن
انا فية حد في البالتوك لفت نظري للحتة دية جي اكتبها لقيتك استاذي نيو مان كتبها ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فتاة منطقية (8 أغسطس 2009)

هه .. إنتوا زي اللي بيكدب كدبة وبيصدقها !!!

مش عيب ؟؟ 
الكل بيعرف نتيجة الحوار . أنا مش عارفة كيف قلبتوها .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
الشيخ وسام عبد الله هو بكل تأكيد كان المقنع كالعادة وبيتكلم بثقة وبأسلوب علمي واستند لتفاسير القمص مش بأسلوب شوارع زي ما قلتوا . بس انتوا متغاظين أوي ... الله يهديكم 


سلام


----------



## Fadie (8 أغسطس 2009)

الكل مين بالظبط يا منطقية؟ يعنى مين الكل اللى بتتكلمى عليه دة؟

انت مأخخدتيش بالك ان وسام اعترف ان يسوع إدعى الإلوهية؟


----------



## My Rock (8 أغسطس 2009)

الأخت فتاة منطقية
الم تنتبهي لمحاولة الشيخ وسام لقول إن الله واحد ولا أخر له, و إن الإبن هو أخر و بذلك أي نص يشهد بإلوهية المسيح هو إشراك؟ هل فعلاً لم تنتبهي لذلك؟ محاولات الشيخ وسام كانت لتثبت إن نصوص إلوهية المسيح هي شرك و ليس عدم توافرها او وجودها في العهد الجديد.

ملاحظة: لك الحق أن تؤمني بما تريدين لك ليس من حقك أن تدخلي منتدانا المسيحي و تصفي المسيح بحسب إيمانك. لذلك الرجاء الإنتباه


----------



## سابور واسحق (8 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الخالق الحى الناطق​


> هه .. إنتوا زي اللي بيكدب كدبة وبيصدقها !!!
> 
> مش عيب ؟؟
> الكل بيعرف نتيجة الحوار . أنا مش عارفة كيف قلبتوها .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



يجب ان تعرفى شى مهم هو انى المناظرة دى حقيقة قدامنا وكل من يعطى راى يقدم الدليل علية وليس نتكلم عشوائى  ودا انتصر ودا انتهزم  دى اول غلطة تحسب عليكى 

ثانيا طالما حضرتك تقولى ان الشيخ وسام هو المنتصر بكل جدارة كان عليكى ان تكتبى لنا الادلة على ذلك او كان من الافضل ان تردى على التعليقات الموجود فى هذا الصفحة الذى تكتب بالادلة 


لكن سوف اختصر المسافة واعرض عليكى ما قيل من بعض الاخوة  ولكى ان تختارى ان تردى ام افضل ان تسكتى :

يقول الاخ فادى الاتى :



> جميعنا يعلم قدر الأب القمص عبد المسيح بسيط، و حتى الشيخ المناظر اعترف أن أبينا عالم كبير من علماء الكنيسة القبطية. لا أحد يجرؤ أن ينكر هذا حتى أعداؤه! منطق أبينا الفاضل كان منطق علمى واضح و صريح،



قدمى لنا مؤهل واحد للشيخ وسام او حتى اثبتى لنا ان يستحق لقب الشيخ ؟ 
لكن عندما مثلا نقول الدكتور منقذ فهذا يعنى انة حاصل على اشياء  لكن اعطى لنا مؤهل واحد للاخ وسام  حتى يكون جدير بان يتكلم مع قدس ابونا 

يكمل الاخ فادى ويقول :


> كذلك الشيخ الفاضل لا يعلم الفارق بين "أنا كائن" أو "أنا أكون"، و بين "أنا هو". فهو يُصِر على أنها يجب أن تُترجم "أنا هو"، رغم أن سياق النص لا يتضح أبداً بهذا الشكل، و ترجمتها الصحيحة "أنا كائن". و لم يفهم الشيخ معنى أن تصف شخص أنه "كريم"، و بين أن يكون إسم الشخص "كريم"، فراح يخلط بين قول المسيح "أنا كائن"، و قول أى فرد آخر "أنا كائن"!




الاخ وسام يجهل اللغة اليونانية فبعد تقديم ثلاثة اخطاء لقدس ابونا فى اليونانى شرح ابونا عبد المسيح ووضح انة لا يفهم اللغة اليونانية ولم يعقب وسام او يستمر امام قدس ابونا فى اثبات راية بل سكت وعرف الخطا الذى تكلم بة 



> فى كل هذا كان الأب عبد المسيح جاهزاً له بإسلوب علمى رائع، و م
> نطق يستقيم مع العقل، و فى كل مجال تطرق له الشيخ كان أبينا الفاضل حاضراً له. فالشيخ كان يدعى أنه على علم بلاهوت الآباء، و هو الذى لم يكن يعرف كيف ينطق أسمائهم بشكل صحيح حتى، و كان يساعده شخص فى إستهجاء الأسماء، و ظهر هذا الصوت الهامس حينما نطق إسم يوستينوس، و لقبه الشهيد، و يمكن لأى فرد أن يسمعه. الشيخ وسام تصور أننا بهذا نهينه،




الاخ وسام لا يعرف ينطق اسماء الاباء سواء بالعربى ام بالانجليزى  ام حتى لا يعرف ينطق اليونانى بالطريقة الصحيحة كلة خطا 




> حينما إحتج أبينا الفاضل بنصوص من سفر الرؤيا، راح الشيخ وسام يحتج بأن سفر الرؤيا تم قبوله فى وقت متأخر. عفواً شيخنا، ما علاقة هذا بلاهوت يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس؟ إذا كنا قد وصلنا إلى مرحلة أننا نناظر فى لاهوت المسيح، فهذا يعنى ضمنياً التسليم أو قبول الكتاب المقدس بشكل إفتراضى حتى. حينما يأتى ملحد و يناظرنى فى لاهوت المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس، فعليه إذن أن يُسِلم بوجود الله بشكل إفتراضى على الأقل حتى يُبنى الحوار. فإذا كان الحوار حول لاهوت المسيح من خلال الكتاب المقدس، فهذا يعنى التسليم المؤقت بصحة هذا الكتاب حتى لو كان الشيخ يؤمن أنه محرف. و لكن ما رأيناه هو أن الشيخ عجز عن الرد على النصوص نفسها، فراح يقول أن سفر الرؤيا تم قبوله متأخراً! يا لهذه الحجة، و كأن الشيخ يهدم بنفسه الأساس الذى يُبنى عليه هذا الحوار و هو الكتاب المقدس، فالحوار ليس عن لاهوت المسيح فى كتاب الموتى، بل الكتاب المقدس! كل من له ذرة من العقل و المنطق سيفهم معنى هذه الحيلة جيداً!



هذا خطا يحسب على الاخ وسام وهروب واضح وصريح من الادلة .



> و فى النهاية، إعترف الشيخ وسام ضمنياً أن يسوع إدعى الإلوهية. ففى فترة الأسئلة، قام الأخ و الأستاذ egoemi بتوجيه سؤال للشيخ عن نص يو 5 : 19، و بالتحديد عن قول المسيح:"لأن مهما عمل ذاك، فهذا يفعله أيضاً". و كان سؤال الأخ ايجو هو:"ما معنى كلمة مهما؟". بالطبع الشيخ لم يقل ما معنى كلمة مهما، و لكن بدلاً من ذلك قال ما يلى بالحرف الواحد:
> 
> "أستاذى الفاضل أنت تقصد من هذا النص أنه هو بيعمل نفس اللى بيعمله الآب، صح؟ مش دة اللى انت بتقصده؟ مش دة اللى انت حضرتك بتقصده؟ مش دة اللى انت بتقصده؟ انه هو نفس اللى بيعمله الآب يعمله الإبن صح؟ نفس الحاجة صح؟ ممتاز. طيب يا أستاذى الفاضل الكريم، استاذى الفاضل الكريم، من هو الله من كلام يسوع؟ الله هو الآب. هل الآب هو الله وحده؟ طبعاً مين اللى قال الكلام دة؟ يسوع، انجيل يوحنا سبعتاشر تلاتة و هذه هى الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحق وحدك. فأنت الآن بتقول لأ أن الآب، الإبن له قدرة مثل الآب، إذن الإبن إله، أهلا و سهلاً، أنت راجل مشرك الآن، أنت أشركت مع الله الآب شخص آخر".
> 
> الآن أنا أريد الجميع لا يتلفتون إلى نقطة الشرك هذه، و ننتبه لكلام الشيخ وسام نفسه، بإعترافه أن للإبن قدرة مساوية للآب، و اعترافه أن هذا يجعل من الإبن إلهاً، و لذلك نحن مشركين بالله! هكذا، أجاب الشيخ وسام على نفسه، فقد إدعى يسوع الإلوهية و ذلك من فم الشيخ نفسه! فشكراً للأستاذ الرائع egoemi، لأنه أخذ من فمه هذا الإعتراف!




الاخ وسام لا يعرف الرد وبذلك يعترف بلاهوت السيد المسيح وانة الله دون ان يعلم وبذلك  وبذلك انتهت المناظرة لصالح قدس ابونا 



> ثم تقدمت للسؤال، و سألت فى نص إنجيل متى 28 : 17 – 19:"ولما رأوه سجدوا له ولكن بعضهم شكّوا. فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض. فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس"، و بالتحديد فى قوله:"و لكن بعضهم شكوا". و كان سؤالى هو:"فيما شكّوا؟". لم يجب الشيخ وسام بحرف، و كل ما قاله هو ما أهمية شكوا هذه؟ ما هى أهميتها؟ فأخذت المايك مرة أخرى و قلت له لديك إجابة قدمها، وإذا ليس لديك إجابة فقل لا أعرف فقط. كررتها أكثر من مرة و لم يطلب المايك، و أخذ المايك بعد السائل الذى يلينى و لم يتطرق لسؤالى إطلاقا! سأشرح هذا الإسبوع بنعمة الرب المغزى من هذا السؤال، و إن كان واضحاً لكل من يرى!



الاخ وسام لا يعرف كيف يجاوب او يرد او يتجاهل هذا الردود كما فعل مع قدس ابونا  



هذا جزء بسيط ومختصر حتى اريكى نحن لا نتكلم عشوائى كما فعلتى انما بالادلة على ذلك  

انتظر جوابك  ولكن الموضوع محسم من الان لانها حقيقة واضحة والتسجيل موجود ولا يوجد سبيل للانكار


سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أغسطس 2009)

*راح الشيخ وسام يتلاعب بنصوص العهد القديم ويتبجح بجهل أنه لا توجد نبوة واحدة تتكلم عن السيد المسيح فى العهد القديم, وكانت ترجمته لكلمة "أدوناى" مهزلة لأنه قال أنها "السيد" وليست "الرب", وارتمي حضرة الشيخ فى أحضان تفاسير اليهود للنبوات, متغافلا, بجهل أو بغباوة, عن رفض اليهود لإلوهية ونبوة السيد المسيح 


المهم أن المناظرة ستكون سبب بركة لكل من لهم عقل قيد الإستخدام

أما من حمقوا فى قلوبهم فسيكون مصيرهم كمصير قوم نوح وقوم لوط

ماران آثا​*


----------



## blueman (8 أغسطس 2009)

لو كل واحد مسلم كان ام مسيحي واتبع طريق العقل والمنطق في الاف المناظرات بين الاسلام والنصرانية سيقول اشهد ان لا اله الا الله محمدا رسوله الله عبده ورسوله . بلاش تعصب ولا عنصرية خليكم منصفين ولو مره واحدة تنجيكم من عذاب الاخره


----------



## سابور واسحق (8 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الخالق الحى  الناطق​
عزيزى الفاضل blueman تعاتب الجميع على عدم استعمال العقل والمنطق 

واول من خالف تلك القاعدة هو انت يا عزيزى  بخروجك عن الموضوع الاساسى وعدم تقديم اى نقد فية يخض الموضوع هذا يدل على انك لا تستخدم العقل والدليل والبرهان بل كل ما تفعلة هو وضع روابط  وتسمع فقط بدون استعمال العقل والمنطق والحجة  وضعك لهذا الروابط يدل انك فارغ المحتوى وصغير جدا على هذا المجال . 

ها هو القسم امامك اختار اى موضوع او نقطة معينة وتناقش بها حتى نعرف مدى دليلك وبرهانك ان كنت تملكة فلا تعتمد على الغير فهذا لا ينفعك امام الله .

ارجو من الادارة حذف هذا الروابط لانة خرج عن الموضوع .


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (8 أغسطس 2009)

فتاة منطقية قال:


> هه .. إنتوا زي اللي بيكدب كدبة وبيصدقها !!!
> 
> مش عيب ؟؟
> الكل بيعرف نتيجة الحوار . أنا مش عارفة كيف قلبتوها .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 
*لا يختلف اثنين من الي سمع المناظرة ان وسام جاهل بالمسيحيات ولا يعرف حتى قشور الايمان المسيحي *

*وسام لم يتكلم الا عن جهل كيف يكون مقنع ؟ وسام اخطاء اكثر من مرة كيف يكون علمي ؟ وسام حتى لم يكن يقرا بالشكل الصحيح ؟ *

*نحن فرحانين جداا مش متغاظين لانه ابونا القمص عبد المسيح بسيط اثبت ايمانا المسيحي*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 أغسطس 2009)

> هه .. إنتوا زي اللي بيكدب كدبة وبيصدقها !!!
> 
> مش عيب ؟؟
> الكل بيعرف نتيجة الحوار . أنا مش عارفة كيف قلبتوها .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


*الجاهل وسام ولا يفقة شيئ بينطق اسامي الاباء غلط
بيفسر حسب مزاجه والا ردي علي مدخلتنا التانية
نطق بدال حنا الخضري قالها حسين الخضري ههههههههه
معرفش ينطق كلمات يونانية
مدلس ومقتطع مقاطف من كتب وتسجيلات
وغيرة وغيرة*


----------



## Eva Maria (8 أغسطس 2009)

*في البداية يعلن وسام عن غطرسته بالمطالبه بلقب شيخ, بل ويهدد بعدم الدخول بالحوار ألا اذا دعي بشيخ. متناسياً ان هذه الالقاب تكتسب ولا تنزع, فهل له شهادة تثبت أنه شيخ؟ هل تم رسمه شيخ ؟ أين ومتى ؟ حتى المواقع الأسلامية تذكر أسمه مجرداً !!! 
كنت قد لاحظت أسلوبه الهمجي سابقاً في احد حواراته مع الاخ ماي روك, فهذا ليس بجديد على الشيخ وسام.

على أي حال الشيخ وسام ( كما يحب ) افترض أموراً في عقله, وبنى عليها حصناً ليهدمه بنفسه !!! فيفترض ان المسيح لم يعلن عن ألوهيته صراحة.

 إنجيل يوحنا 18: 20
	أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا كَلَّمْتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلاَنِيَةً. أَنَا عَلَّمْتُ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَفِي الْهَيْكَلِ حَيْثُ يَجْتَمِعُ الْيَهُودُ دَائِمًا. وَفِي الْخَفَاءِ لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ بِشَيْءٍ.

وفعلاً المسيح, وهو في الهيكل, اعلن انه الله :

 يوحنا 8:
58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».
59 فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازًا فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هكَذَا.

وهذا اعلان على الملأ بانه الله صراحةً, ولهذا هم اليهود بأن يرجموه , دليل انهم فهموا المقصود, فالامر ليس سراً أذاً !!

يوحنا 10 :
23 وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَتَمَشَّى فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فِي رِوَاقِ سُلَيْمَانَ،
30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».
31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.

فأين السرية التي يدعيها ؟ أين السريه في أن يقول انه والله الآب واحد ؟ وامام اليهود؟

أما بالنسبه ألى " وليس آخر " فطبعاً اللة واحد بأقانيم ثلاثة, هو جوهر الايمان المسيحي 

الحوار غير متكافىء, هو أشبه بحوار بين طفل مشاغب وأستاذ حكيم.

*


----------



## blueman (9 أغسطس 2009)

انا معاك انا انا ممكن خرجت عن الموضوع ولكن المنطق بيقول انا احنا ما نحكم علي احد من مره واحده او خطا او خطئين من بين مئات المناظرات الناجحة والتي انتصر فيها الشيخ وسام عبدالله حفظه الله واطال في عمره . والحرب ليست معركة واحدة وانما انتم للاسف متعطشين لخطأ ولو صغير


----------



## سابور واسحق (9 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الخالق الحى الناطق​


> انا معاك انا انا ممكن خرجت عن الموضوع ولكن المنطق بيقول انا احنا ما نحكم علي احد من مره واحده او خطا او خطئين من بين مئات المناظرات الناجحة والتي انتصر فيها الشيخ وسام عبدالله حفظه الله واطال في عمره . والحرب ليست معركة واحدة وانما انتم للاسف متعطشين لخطأ ولو صغير انا فعلا مشفق عليكم وكان ده سبب وضعي للروابط اللي الادارة حذفتهم وده يؤكد انكم خايفين تسمعوا وتشوفوا مئات المناظرات للشيخ وسام او الشيخ احمد ديدات او باقي الشيوخ .



عزيزى الفاضل مناظرات الشيخ وسام السابقة تدينك والمنطق يقول لك انك على خطا لماذا ؟

الشيخ وسام يوجد لة 111 مناظرة فهل بعد كل هذا المناظرات  ياتى فى هذا المناظرة ويحدث كل هذا الاخطاء وانما تصل الاخطاء فى القراءة ويصل الامر انة يعترف بلاهوت الابن ماذا بعد ذلك يا عزيزى 

كلام يبقى صحيح لو هذا اول مناظرات الشيخ وسام نعذرة  ولكن هل بعد كل هذا المجهود يصل الى هذا المستوى 

لماذا اتضح جهل الشيخ وسام ولماذا ظهر الحق بصورة مميزة ؟
1- لانة يناظر ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط متخصص فى هذا المجال فهنا وضح الفارق
2- لان بدانا فى نقد المناظرة فوضح جهل الشيخ وسام فى اسس الايمان المسيحى 


عزيزى الفاضل من الممكن ان نبدا فى نقد وتحليل لجميع مناظرات الشيخ وسام وان ابلغك انك سوف تصدم باشياء تصل الى الكذب على الايمان المسيحى  وسوف يتضح لك من هو الشيخ وسام .

ولكن ليس احد فكر فى نقد هذا المناظرات لانها لا  ترتقى او تستاهل انى الواحد يعمل ليها نقد ولكن اوعدك انى هيكون فى موضوع متخصص لنقد جميع مناظراتة حتى يتضخ لك من هو الشيخ وسام الذى تقول لة انة ينتصر 

واحب اقول لك ملحوظة نقد مناظراتة تعتمد على ما يقولة هو وليس لى اى صلة بالشخص المناظر لة لانة مجهول ولا اعرف من هو حتى يقدر الايمان المسيحى . هذا واحدة 


النقطة الثانية : الشيخ ديدات بدا باسلوب مع بعض القساوسة لا يعرفوة  ولكن عندما واجة من يحدثة بالمثل كما يفعل انظر ماذا حدث لة :

[YOUTUBE]Gf8EFzOp1-I​[/YOUTUBE]

انظر الى اعتراف ديدات وانظر الى انة فى نسخة الفديو الذى انتجها لهذا المناظرة حذف منها التعقيب وبعض النقط التوضيحية كما سيوضح انيس شروش 


للمرة الاخيرة يا عزيزى اقول لك لا تعتمد على غيرك بل اعتمد على عقلك وجهدك انت فى البحث والوصول للحقيقة 


سلام المسيح معك


----------



## سابور واسحق (9 أغسطس 2009)

اسف على الخطا الذى حدث هذا الفديو مرة ثانية :

[YOUTUBE]Gf8EFzOp1-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ياسر دسوقي (9 أغسطس 2009)

أخوتي وإخواني الأحباء مسلمين ومسيحيين نحن لسنا بصدد مناظرات يثبت بها كل منا من الذي لديه لباقة في التحدث والاقناع وغير ذلك فهذا الوقت قد مضى انتم لديكم كتاب مقدس ونحن لدينا كتاب مقدس والفكرة ليست أن نثبت أخطاء ونبحث عن ثغرات ويتسبب ذلك في خلق جو من الكره والعصبية والاهانة كل منا للاخر كما لاحظت من تعليقات أخوتي المسيحيين على الشيخ وسام فقد اثبتم بالدليل القاطع أنه غير متمكن وجاهل وغير ذلك إذن يجب عليكم وعلينا ألا نأخذ بمثل تلك المناظرات فلابد أن تكون المناظرة بين اثنين على قدر عالي من الثقافة ويكون اساسها نشر الحب وخلق جو من الفرح والابتسامة بين الناس جميعا ونعلم جميعنا أن الهداية ليست من شخص بل من الله تبارك وتعالى فيقول تعالى ( إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ) إخوتي وإخواني لقد دخلت للموقع بالصدفة ولم يعجبني ردود بعض الأشخاص مع احترامي للجميع أنا مسلم تدربت في مكتب محاسبة لأستاذ مسيحي جليل أكن له كل محبة واحترام وهو كذلك يكن لي كل محبة واحترام كذلك اصدقائي وصديقاتي في العمل نتبادل الحب والاحترام حتى ولو في مناقشات لا تخلق انقسام او عدم احترام أرجو أن تقبلوا صداقتي وشكرا لكم


----------



## fifo_10 (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً على هذه الخدمة المميزة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## taten (9 أغسطس 2009)

*فى الحقيقة انا مش فاهم اية الفرق بين آخر بالعبرى اودية و آخر باليونانى الوس
بالنسبة ليوحنا 5 : 32   الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ لِي هُوَ آخَرُ وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ الَّتِي يَشْهَدُهَا لِي هِيَ حَقٌّ. 
وهل المقصود بها يوحنا المعمدان ام الآب فقد اختلف المفسرون فى هذا ولكن اجمع اغلبهم على ان المقصود بها الآب
بالنسبة لكون الابن آخر عن الآب ف اثناسيوس الرسولى يقول فى قانون ايمان مزيف منسوب لة بالخطأ و هو فى الحقيقة للبابا اثناسيوس التانى البابا 28 من باباوات الكرسى السكندرى من 489- 512م يقول قداستة لان اقنوم الاب واحدآ و اقنوم الابن آخر و اقنوم الروح القدس آخر لكن لاهوت الآب و الابن و الروح القدس واحد مساوى بصورة دايمة ازلية 
وهو هنا لم يكن يفسر تلك الاية بل هذا جزء من قانون ايمانة ورد فية ذلك المعنى بالصدفة والذلى يناسب تلك الاية 
الغريب ان المفسرين لم يلتفتوا الى تلك النقطة التى اثارها الشيخ وسام فى تفسيرهم لتلك الاية بل كان جل تركيزهم على ان هل المقصود بالآخر فى الاية هو الاب ام يوحنا المعمدان و التاكيد على ان الاب يشهد هو الاخر للابن لكنهم لم ينتبهوا الى كلمة آخر وامكان استخدامها بهذا الشكل الذى استخدمة بها الشيخ وسام كما انى لا اعرف هل استخدم الاريوسيين تلك الاية لاثبات وجهة نظرهم بان الابن اخر مخلوق غير الاب ام لا *


----------



## Fadie (9 أغسطس 2009)

تسجيل جديد للمناظرة بجودته الأصلية، حجمه 160 ميجا:

http://textual-criticism.com/Lectures/Fr.Bassit-and-Wesam-Debate.mp3


----------



## epsalmos (10 أغسطس 2009)

سوال يا جماعه معلش ..هو مين وسام ده ؟؟! بيقول قاعد فى امريكا ؟؟؟ ايه يعنى ... بيشتغل ايه مثلا ؟؟


----------



## antonius (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: Re: المناظرة*



shafsha قال:


> سوال يا جماعه معلش ..هو مين وسام ده ؟؟! بيقول قاعد فى امريكا ؟؟؟ ايه يعنى ... بيشتغل ايه مثلا ؟؟


هو نكرة مجهول سليط اللسان!! 
ولكنه اشتهر في البالتوك..لما يسميه مناظراته..!! وهو لا يعرف اساسيات الايمان المسيحي! ولكنه يدعي بعلمه وفهمه لكل شيء وهو بعيد كل البعد عن الامر! 
..
عموماً..المسلمين يظنون فيه بطلهم!! ولهذا..فتهشيم ابونا القمص له في هذه المناظرة..كان تهشيماً لصورته في اعين المساكين المخدوعين به


----------



## epsalmos (11 أغسطس 2009)

*Re: رد: Re: المناظرة*



antonius قال:


> هو نكرة مجهول سليط اللسان!!
> ولكنه اشتهر في البالتوك..لما يسميه مناظراته..!! وهو لا يعرف اساسيات الايمان المسيحي! ولكنه يدعي بعلمه وفهمه لكل شيء وهو بعيد كل البعد عن الامر!
> ..
> عموماً..المسلمين يظنون فيه بطلهم!! ولهذا..فتهشيم ابونا القمص له في هذه المناظرة..كان تهشيماً لصورته في اعين المساكين المخدوعين به




شكرا لردك ...بس انا فعلا استغربت ان ابونا عبد المسيح بيناقش واحد بالمستوى ده !!! ... و لا عرف نفسه هو مين و لا موهلاته ... و باين الجهل الشديد  فى كلامه ...و خصوصا موضوع (اخر) اللى ركز عليها ... او الاب هو الله وحده !! حاجات غريبه... او استشهاده بكتب تثبت الوهبه المسيح !!! و ادعائه معرفه لبيوناى و العبرى و هذا ما اضحكنى كثيرا


هو هل يوجد علاقه ان المسلمين يفضلون اتباع الجهلاء من 14 قرن للان (ارجو الا يكون هذا تعرض للاسلاميات)؟


----------



## epsalmos (11 أغسطس 2009)

و بالنسبه للمناظرات انا متابع لسلسله مناظرات بالانجليزيه .. يتسم معظمها بالاحترام 
اتابعها على موقع:
acts17.net
answerinmuslims.com

و فى الواقع المسولين عن هذا الموقع و المناظرات قصتهم غريبه
هما الاثنين امريكيين الجنسيه ...احدهما كان ملحد و الاخر كان  مسلما
و الاثنين امنا بالمسيح بعد دراسه عميقه و محاولات اثبات ان المسيحيه ايمان باطل ..و ان الاسلام اصح ... و لكن فشلا فى ذلك .. و جدا نفسهما امام اختيار اما فبةل المسيح او البقاء على حالهما
اعتقد ان مناظرتهما تعتبر قدوه لكل انسان مسيحى او مسلم و خاصة فى الغرب


----------



## roanyashry (13 أغسطس 2009)

[Q-BIBLE]
Deu 4:35 إنك قد أريت لتعلم أن الرب هو الإله ليس آخر سواه.
Isa 44:6 هكذا يقول الرب ملك إسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود: «أنا الأول وأنا الآخر ولا إله غيري.
Isa 44:8 لا ترتعبوا ولا ترتاعوا. أما أعلمتك منذ القديم وأخبرتك؟ فأنتم شهودي. هل يوجد إله غيري؟ ولا صخرة لا أعلم بها.
Isa 45:5 أنا الرب وليس آخر. لا إله سواي. نطقتك وأنت لم تعرفني.
Isa 45:6 ليعلموا من مشرق الشمس ومن مغربها أن ليس غيري. أنا الرب وليس آخر.
Isa 45:14 هكذا قال الرب: «تعب مصر وتجارة كوش والسبئيون ذوو القامة إليك يعبرون ولك يكونون. خلفك يمشون. بالقيود يمرون ولك يسجدون. إليك يتضرعون قائلين: فيك وحدك الله وليس آخر. ليس إله».
Isa 45:21 أخبروا. قدموا. وليتشاوروا معا. من أعلم بهذه منذ القديم أخبر بها منذ زمان؟ أليس أنا الرب ولا إله آخر غيري؟ إله بار ومخلص. ليس سواي.
Isa 45:22 التفتوا إلي واخلصوا يا جميع أقاصي الأرض لأني أنا الله وليس آخر.
Isa 46:9 اذكروا الأوليات منذ القديم لأني أنا الله وليس آخر. الإله وليس مثلي.
Isa 43:10 أنتم شهودي يقول الرب وعبدي الذي اخترته لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا بي وتفهموا أني أنا هو. قبلي لم يصور إله وبعدي لا يكون.
[/Q-BIBLE]

من الشواهد السابقة كما اسرد وسام عبدالله
يتضح من الكتاب المقدس حقيقتين فى الاله الواحد:-
1- لا اله آخر الا ايلوهيم (يهوه) 2- ليس غيره هو الاله الحقيقي
والنص الذى قال به وسام مدعيا ان المسيح الها آخر هو :-
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 5:32 الذي يشهد لي هو آخر وأنا أعلم أن شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق.
[/Q-BIBLE]
فحتى لو قلنا ان الذى يشهد هو آخر هو الاب .فهو آخر ولكن فى ذات الاله الواحد( الذى لا شريك له ) ففى ذات الاله الواحد ثلاثة صفات ذاتية الاب ليس هو الابن ليس هو الروح القدس
كما ان فى ذات الانسان الواحد ( نفس وروح وجسد) النفس ليست هى الروح والجسد آخر فها انا قلت ان الجسد آخر مع انه فى ذات الانسان الواحد
فالمسيح هنا يقول ان الآب يشهد ونلاحظ الفعل المضارع يدل على الاستمرارية فى الشهادة أى انه يشهد وسيشهد ولكن يوحنا شهد وانتهت شهادته مما يدل على ان الشهادة ليست من شخص بل من الآب كما فسر الآباء الاولين هذا النص
ولكن النقطة التى تلاعب بها وسام عبدالله بالالفاظ فيها هى:-
أن المسيح قال ان الآب آخر غير الابن . وآخر من الممكن ان تفهم بمعنيان أقنوما آخر أو الها آخر
فهل قال المسيح الذى يشهد لى انا الأبن هو اله آخر هو الآب يا وسام عبدالله أم انك تتلاعب بالالفاظ ؟
فمثلك مثل شهود يهوه الذين لا يملكون حجة على ما يقولونه والآن يا وسام عبدالله
أرنى اين قال المسيح انا أله آخر غير الآب يا وسام ؟
وطبعا هو لم يقل انه الها آخر بل كان يوضح شهادة الآب للأبن في نطاق جوهر الاله الواحد
والدليل ان المسيح له كل المجد يسرد بعدها بأنه اتى بأسم الآب وليس بأسم نفسه( كأله منفرد عن الآب)
[Q-BIBLE]Joh 5:43 أنا قد أتيت باسم أبي ولستم تقبلونني. إن أتى آخر باسم نفسه فذلك تقبلونه.[/Q-BIBLE]
أتمنى ان اكون قد اوضحت الفكرة التى تلاعب بها هذا الذى لا يملك حجة ويتلاعب بالالفاظ
نأتى لبعض الاسألة التى كانت بعد المناظرة
فبعد ان هرب وسام من الاجابة على الاخوة الاجلاء الرب يباركهم
ايجو ايمي - فهرب وسام من سؤاله- مامعنى كلمة مهما فى يوحنا 5:19 مدعيا ان ايجو ايمى اشرك بالله !!
الاخ فادى ( سيرفنت فور جيسس) - فهرب وسام من سؤاله عن فيما شكوا متى 28:19 والذى اجابته تبرهن ان التلاميذ عبدوا المسيح بسجودهم له والذين شكوا شكوا هل نعبد المسيح ام لا ؟
لذلك اعلن المسيح انه هو الذى يملك كل سلطان فى السماء والارض مبرهنا انه المستحق للعبادة لانه هو والاب فى الواحد
الاخ اثاناثسوس يتحدى - فهرب وسام من اجابة سؤاله هل انت تؤمن ان الله هو الاب والمسيح هو الابن ؟ فأدعى وسام انه لا دخل بأيمانه بكلامه لانه يتكلم من كتابنا اى بما لا يؤمن
أما اسألة المسلمين اجاب عليها ابانا القمص الجليل حفظه ربنا لنا
سؤال واحد فقط وددت التعليق عليه وهو السؤال الاخيرللأخ الذى يدعى نبيه الصباغ و مداخلته تجدونها فى الرابط التالي:-
http://dc159.4shared.com/img/124673...3Ftsid_3D20090812-194027-c6ca1336/preview.mp3

أو الرابط الأتي:-
http://www.4shared.com/file/124673042/895aa3f6/5050.html
الذى هو ملئ يالاخطاء اولا فمرتلى التنخ العبرى لم يستبدلوا (أيلوهيم) بأدوناي
بل استبدلوا (يهوه) بأدوناي وهذا فى القراءة فقط وليس فى النصوص المكتوبة
ايضا خطأ آخر فى سؤاله انه قرأ النص خطأ فأنا لم أجد ما قرأه مكتوبا فى النصوص العبرية
ولنرى النص ونحكم 
[Q-BIBLE]
Psa 110:1 لداود. مزمور قال الرب لربي: [اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك].
Psa 110:1 לדוד מזמור נאם יהוה לאדני שׁב לימיני עד־אשׁית איביך הדם לרגליך׃
[/Q-BIBLE]

وبالعبرى مكتوبا كالاتى وانا عربته كي يفهم كل القارئين:-
[Q-BIBLE] לדוד لدافيد מזמור ميزمور נאם ني أوم יהוה يهوه לאדני لأدونى שׁב شيب לימיני لي ميني עד־אשׁית عاد أشيت איביך أى بيخه הדם هادوم לרגליך ليرجليخه[/Q-BIBLE]
راجع الرابط اليهودي http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt26b0.htm
وطبعا مرتلى التنخ اليهودى لا يستعملون كلمة يهوه كنطق ولكن يكتب يهوه فقط فاليهودي عندما ينطق ينطفها أدوناى ولكن اذا سألته هل هى مكتوبة يهوة سيجيبك نعم
فسؤاله الاول كان بالنص: النص مكتوب أدوناى لأدونيه ( وطبعا النص امامنا مكتوب يهوه لأدونيه ) ويكمل ويقول انه لم يجد فى النصCapital letter و Small letter في العبرية كما الحال فى الانجليزية فكيف نميز بين ادوناى الاولى والثانية 
[Q-BIBLE]Psa 110:1 A Psalm of David. The LORD said unto my Lord, Sit thou at my right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool. [/Q-BIBLE]
وطبعا التمييز واضح لانها مكتوبة يهوه لأدونيه وادونى هو المسيح الذى مكتوب عنه فى نفس الاصحاح فى العدد الرابع انه الملك والكاهن الروحي الذى يكون على رتبة ملكى صادق ألى ابد الابدين فمن هو غير المسيا يسوع المنتظر الذى هو يملك رتبة  الملك و الكاهن الروحى معا الى ابد الابدين؟
ثم يطلب كيف تستشهد بكتاب التنخ اليهودى ( التوراة) وهو لا يعترف بألوهية يسوع المسيح؟
اولا كتاب العهد القديم(التوراة) مليىء بنبوات عن المسيح كلمة الله الازلي ولكن اليهود كأشخاص هم الرافضين للمسيح كأبن الله 
ثانيا نحن نستشهد به لان المسيح هو الذى استشهد بهذا النص أولا شارحا لليهود العارفين بأن النص السابق يتكلم عن المسيا الآتي فى قوله 
[Q-BIBLE]
Mat 22:42 «ماذا تظنون في المسيح؟ ابن من هو؟» قالوا له: «ابن داود».
Mat 22:43 قال لهم: «فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا قائلا:
Mat 22:44 قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك؟

Mat 22:45
فإن كان داود يدعوه ربا فكيف يكون ابنه؟»
Mat 22:46 فلم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه بكلمة. ومن ذلك اليوم لم يجسر أحد أن يسأله بتة.​
​[/Q-BIBLE]
سلام ونعمة للجميع​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 أغسطس 2009)

سلام المسيح معكم جميعا
+++ ان سمعت المناظره ومدتها 4:40 ساعه ولكن لم اسمع التعليقات بعد المناظره
هى حقيقى مناظره قويه لكن الشيخ وسام مش بيحاول يفهم هو هدفه الاساسى يبين ان ايمنا غلط
ولكن ربنا اوقعه فى يد ابينا عبد المسيح فظهرت حقيقته انه لا يبحث عن الخلاص ولكنه يبحث عن الشهره وبيدور على مين كسب ومين خسر 
انا بصلى لربنا يفتح قلوب وعقول كل اللى بيسمع المناظرات دى +++


----------



## marcelino (14 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام ونعمه ده لينك فيه استماع للمناظره كامله دون تحميل *

*http://www.cross-or-sword.com/Christian_Video/show/Fr.Bassit_Wesam_Debate.htm*​


----------



## sylytk (15 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يحافظ عليك يا ابونا عبد المسيح ويبعد عنك عدو الخير وافعاله ويجعلك دايما لسان للروح القدس المبشر والراعى للخراف متمثل بالقديس اثناسيوس الرسول مدافعا عن العقيدة داعيا للخراف كى تسمع صوت الراعى .................................................ابنك من مؤتمر الكورسات المتخصصة


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (15 أغسطس 2009)

سلام للجميع..

انا استمع الان للمحاضرة و انا الان عند كلام وسام عن المزمور الثاني و لا اتمالك نفسي من الضحك على كلامه و مفهومه عن ملك المسيح و عن تحطيم الامم كاناء خزاف. و اضحكني اكثر "تعلثمه" بتطق- قبلوا الابن لئلا يغضب-

انتظر جواب الاب عبد المسيح و ساضع تعليقي باذن الرب قريبا..

سلام و نعمة..


----------



## ابنالبابا (16 أغسطس 2009)

*تكلم الجاهل وسام عن (( الآخر )) ولكن للأسف لم يلاحظ احدا انه عندما يتكلم عن كلمة  (( آخر )) يتكلم عنها فى لعهد القديم وفى العهد القديم كلن الله هو الذى يتكلم وليس حوارا اقنوميا

يعنى الله ليس له آخر      والا كان عكس ذلك كفرا
ولكن
الآب او الإبن او الروح القدس كل منهم هو آخر للآخر

اتمنى انى اكون وضحت إحدى أخطاؤه​*


----------



## حنا123456 (17 أغسطس 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
قبل المناظره في احد مدونات الفيس بوك قلت انه عند انتهاء المناظره سيذهب كل فريق ويظن انه الفائز دون النظر الى ادله الفريق المنافس وبالفعل هذا ماحدث فالمسيحيين اعتقدوا انهم هم الفائزين والمسلمين اعتقدوا انهم هو الفائزين . 
وانا كمسلم سأقول ان المسلمين هم الفائزون لو اعتبرناها مباراه ولكن الذي لم يفهمه الأخوه النصارى ان الأخ وسام لم يتكلم عن الوهيه المسيح ولكن كان يثبت ان المسيحيين مشركين وان اسطوره ان الإله ثلاثه ولكنهم واحد كلام فارغ ولقد نجح واستمع اخي المسيحى للمناظره جيدا ستجد ان الاخ وسام كان يثبت الوهيه المسيح ولم ينفيها لذلك لم يستشهد عليه كثيرا القمص بآيات الوهيه المسيح ولكن بجانب استشهاد الأخ وسام بالوهيه المسيح كان يقول انه آخر وانه إله اقل من الآب وكل ذلك كي يثبت ان فكره الثالوث في واحده فكره خاطئه وان المسيحيين مشركين وغير موحدين ولم يفطن القمص لذلك إلا في المداخله الثالثه لذلك تمسك بالكلمه اليونانيه واراد ان يترجمها انا اكون لكن الأخ وسام رفض هذه الترجمه وقال ان ترجمتها انا هو حتى لا يتم اعتبار الاب هو الابن و ما الي هذا من التفريعات ولكن القمص اصر لأنه يعلم ان تخليه عن هذه الأيه معناها اعتراف ضمنى بالشرك و في المداخله الرابعه اقر القمص بأن احد معانى الكلمه اليونانيه هي انا هو - انا اكون- وغيرها من الكلمات وبالتالي فلعدد الذي استشهد به القمص يسقط لان مادخله الاحتمال يسقط به الاستدلال كما هو معروف .
و بالنسبه لجهل الاخ وسام باليونانيه فهذا لا يعيبه لانه لم يقل انا اعلم اليونانيه ولكن العيب على القمص الذي ادعى انه يعلم اليونانيه والعبريه والإنجليزيه وغيرها من اللغات اما الإنجيليزيه التى اجيدها انا وكثير غير نستطيع ان نقول الن القمص لا يعرف عنها شئ غير معلومات اعدادي ومهما ادعى انه خريج تربيه انجليزي او غيره فمستواه ضعيف فيها اما اللغه العبري فظهر لكل ذي عقل جهله التام بها في مناقشه الاسئله و اما اليوناني فالله اعلم بعلمه بها ولكن القياس العقلي يقول انه جاهل ايضا بها 
وبالنسبه لعلمه بالكتاب المقدس فوضح شده جهله بالكتاب حيث قام الأخ بتعديل اكثر من ايه له ويكفي الموقف الذي قال فيه القمص الله عال وليس متعال كما في اديان اخري واخذته الجلاله واخذ يكرر ما قاله - فرد عليه الاخ وسام اخطائه في الآيات وأخطائه في ان كتابه ايضا يقول ان الله متعال فلم يستطع القمص الرد 
الخلاصه : الاخوه المسيحييه انتم لم تفهمو ا المناظره الرجاء ان تسمعوها مره اخري فالمناظره كانت تحطيم وحده الثالوث وليست اثبات الوهيه المسيح بمعنى ان وسام اثبت ان النصارى مشركين ولم يستطع القمص ان يرد اي دليل مما قدمه الاخ وسام 
وشكرا


----------



## حنا123456 (17 أغسطس 2009)

http://muslimchristiandialogue.com/a...m-vs-Baseet.rm


----------



## حنا123456 (17 أغسطس 2009)

رجاء من المشرف ليه الرد بتاعى انحذف رجاء تنزيل المشاركة مرة اخرى  طبعا حضراتكم تكلمتم كثير ونقضتم الأخ الشيخ وسام واتهمتوه فى اللغة وزهبتم الى كلام ليس من المفروض ان يقوله متعلم لأنه لغته صحيحة وهناك شخص أخر ينقضه فى صوته ياه للعجب على ذلك (يعنى هو صوته اللى عامل مشكلة فى المناظرة)  بفضل الله الأخ وسام لم يهزم كما تقولون ولم يسحق من القمص بسيط طبعا الكلام كثير وكما تقولون يإمكاننا نكتب والكتابة متاحة للجميع ***** رجاء من الذين يتكلمون على الأخ وسام ان يتابعوه على البال توك غرفة (muslim christian dialogue ) واستمعوا إلى ما يحدث بالغرفة الشيخ وسام يستضيف بعض القساوسة ويقبل جميع الأسئلة *** فلا تكون انتا كشخص قبطى مؤمن بعقيدتك لمجرد انك ولدت وجدت والديك على هذا الدين  ** هل سألت ربك فى يوم متضرعا إليه أن يرشدك إلى الدين الصحيح وأن تسأله الطريق المستقيم للوصول إليه ** عليكم بالمتابعة فى الغرفة وغيره على المشرف ابقاء ردى هذه المرة ففى هذه المرة ممكن يكون كلامى عجبك شوية لأن هذه المشاركة اكيد حلوة بالنسبة لك


----------



## حنا123456 (17 أغسطس 2009)

طبعا المناظرة ليست بشاملة رجاء المتابعة مع الغرفة


----------



## اغريغوريوس (17 أغسطس 2009)

هو حنا اسم مسلم ايها المسلم الكذاب مثل رسولك التسجيل كامل يا مدلس


----------



## antonius (17 أغسطس 2009)

> وانا كمسلم سأقول ان المسلمين هم الفائزون لو اعتبرناها مباراه ولكن الذي لم يفهمه الأخوه النصارى ان الأخ وسام لم يتكلم عن الوهيه المسيح ولكن كان يثبت ان المسيحيين مشركين وان اسطوره ان الإله ثلاثه ولكنهم واحد كلام فارغ ولقد نجح



لا لم ينجح!! عنوان المناظرة لم يكن كذلك! وسام فشل في اثبات اصل المناظرة الذي كان المفروض ان يناقشه وتفرع الى امور لا دخل لها!!
والاله طبعا واحد! والاثنان عرضا ايات بذلك..
وسام كان يحاول ان يثبت ان "الاب" وحده هو الله..والمسيح ليس اله..وهو فشل بذلك!



> واستمع اخي المسيحى للمناظره جيدا ستجد ان الاخ وسام كان يثبت الوهيه المسيح ولم ينفيها


عظيم!! اذن لا نريد ان نسمع بعد كلام فارغ عن "اين قال المسيح انا الله فاعبدوني"...فها هو اعترافك بانها موجودة وانكم تعرفون بوجودها!! 
ها انت قد حكمت على صاحبكم بالفشل! وعلى موضوع المناظرة في اننا اصحاب الحق فيه!



> لذلك لم يستشهد عليه كثيرا القمص بآيات الوهيه المسيح ولكن بجانب استشهاد الأخ وسام بالوهيه المسيح كان يقول انه آخر وانه إله اقل من الآب وكل ذلك كي يثبت ان فكره الثالوث في واحده فكره خاطئه وان المسيحيين مشركين وغير موحدين


نحن موحدين شاء من شاء وابى من ابى!!! والنصوص في ذلك بالمئات!! 
وحتى كلامهم في الثالوث...كانت الحجة فيه ملازمة للقمص عبد المسيح!



> ولم يفطن القمص لذلك إلا في المداخله الثالثه لذلك تمسك بالكلمه اليونانيه واراد ان يترجمها انا اكون لكن الأخ وسام رفض هذه الترجمه وقال ان ترجمتها انا هو حتى لا يتم اعتبار الاب هو الابن و ما الي هذا من التفريعات ولكن القمص اصر لأنه يعلم ان تخليه عن هذه الأيه معناها اعتراف ضمنى بالشرك و في المداخله الرابعه اقر القمص بأن احد معانى الكلمه اليونانيه هي انا هو - انا اكون- وغيرها من الكلمات وبالتالي فلعدد الذي استشهد به القمص يسقط لان مادخله الاحتمال يسقط به الاستدلال كما هو معروف .


لا لم يسقط! هو قال..انها احد معانيها..ولكنه قال ايضا انها هنا..معناها انا اكون! فالقمص ليس مثلكم ينتقي المعنى الذي يريد..فهو استاذ يمشي حسب القواعد العلمية والاقوال المعتمدة في الامر!


> و بالنسبه لجهل الاخ وسام باليونانيه فهذا لا يعيبه لانه لم يقل انا اعلم اليونانيه


يعني شايفين واحد جاهل بلغة...ياتي ويتفلسف على واحد يعلم بها في موضوع اللغة نفسها؟؟ !! قمة في الدجل!!


> ولكن العيب على القمص الذي ادعى انه يعلم اليونانيه والعبريه والإنجليزيه وغيرها من اللغات اما الإنجيليزيه التى اجيدها انا وكثير غير نستطيع ان نقول الن القمص لا يعرف عنها شئ غير معلومات اعدادي ومهما ادعى انه خريج تربيه انجليزي او غيره فمستواه ضعيف فيها اما اللغه العبري فظهر لكل ذي عقل جهله التام بها في مناقشه الاسئله و اما اليوناني فالله اعلم بعلمه بها ولكن القياس العقلي يقول انه جاهل ايضا بها


هههه اثبت كلامك!! 


> وبالنسبه لعلمه بالكتاب المقدس فوضح شده جهله بالكتاب حيث قام الأخ بتعديل اكثر من ايه له ويكفي الموقف الذي قال فيه القمص الله عال وليس متعال كما في اديان اخري واخذته الجلاله واخذ يكرر ما قاله - فرد عليه الاخ وسام اخطائه في الآيات وأخطائه في ان كتابه ايضا يقول ان الله متعال فلم يستطع القمص الرد


ممكن تشير الي على الجزء هذا؟ فانا اريد مراجعته..


> الخلاصه : الاخوه المسيحييه انتم لم تفهمو ا المناظره الرجاء ان تسمعوها مره اخري فالمناظره كانت تحطيم وحده الثالوث وليست اثبات الوهيه المسيح بمعنى ان وسام اثبت ان النصارى مشركين ولم يستطع القمص ان يرد اي دليل مما قدمه الاخ وسام
> وشكرا


!!!


----------



## Michael (17 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام المسيح مع الجميع ملك السلام واله الحق والحقيقة.

اولا احب ان اهنى القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير على مناظرة الرائعة مع الطفل المدلل وسام عبد الله واعاتب على وسام الذى كان بيتلكك مثل الاطفال الصغر، ولا أدرك من الذى كان يتلكك هو بتشبثة على ان نطلق علية لقب الشيخ وما ادراة ما الشيخ، ويقول مش هاخد المايك تانى لو مقولتليش شيخ (وحياة أمك يا وسام)

ثانيا لا اعرف كيف صور لية شيطانة الاهبل ان يصحح للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير باللغة اليونانية والعبرية وهو استاذ فيها، وبالطبع لاحظ الجميع عدم قدرة وسام على نطق الكلمات اليونانية والعبرية بل والادهى على صعوبة نطقة للكلام العربى العادى البسيط وصعوبة اخراجة واظهارة لمخارج الحروف وهو ان دل فيدل على الضعف والتهاون والخذل الشديد وعدم القدرة على القيام بدور المناظر الحق امام القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير استاذ اللاهوت الدفاعى.

ثالثا لا استمع الى نبذة عن وسام هذا، بالمراقب المناظرة قال ان القمص قام باصدار العديد من الكتب وقام بالظهور فى العديد من القنوات المحلية والفضائية، فاين وسام من هذة الامور جميعها، الم يسال اى محمدي او تسأل اى محمدية نفسها هذا السؤال ؟؟

رابعا لاحظت وبشدة تمسك وسام بكل مداخلة ان يقول (انت ما رديت) (انت هتحاول تقول نصوص تستنتج منها) (انت مش عارف اية) وطبعا وللعالم العارف ان هذة ما هى الا محاولات لاضعاف الخصم من ناحية ومن ناحية اخرى التأكيد والتثبيت فى عقول المستمعين انة لم يوجد بالفعل رد واحد من القمص.

خامسا اقتطاع العديد من الحروف بالكلمة الواحدة مما يصعب عليك سماع ما يقولة، ولكنة وقع ان لم يكن وقع فية كثيرا بالفعل فى ذكر اية من الكتاب المقدس Joh 8:9 بطريقة خاطئة كى يقول بعدها ان القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير لا يحفظ الكتاب المقدس ولا يراجع مداخلاتة وهو امر واضح وظاهر للعيان التسجيل بهذة الرابط ويمكن الاستماع الى التسجيل دون تحميلة هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

Joh 8:9  وأما هم فلما سمعوا وكانت ضمائرهم تبكتهم خرجوا واحدا فواحدا مبتدئين من الشيوخ إلى الآخرين. وبقي يسوع وحده والمرأة واقفة في الوسط.


سادسا وبخصوص المدعو حنا123456 هذا، يقول ان وسام قد ناظر العديد من القساوسة ممن زاروة بغرفتة، اقولها لك يا محمدى ومن هم هؤلاء القساوسة المزعومين ؟؟، اهل صدقت ما يقال، الا تعرف يا عبقرى زمانك ان المناظرة الحقيقة الوحيدة مع قمص كانت مع القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير ؟؟، والا فاعطنى صورة لاهؤلاء القساوسة المزعومين وارقام هواتفهم وتعريف رسمى وواضح وصريح كما حدث وقام مراقب المناظرة بتعريف القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير وانة راعى وكاهن كنيسة كذا وبذلك يكون القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير هو من اعطى طابع الرسمية للمناظرة الى ما هنالك غير ذلك فأسمعونا صمتكم واغلقوا افواهكم القذرة الكريهة التى لا ينبعث منها الا التخلف والقاذورات وهو امر غير بجديد عليكم وعلى اشكالكم.*

*سابعا وسام هذا لم يكن محترما على الاطلاق ولكن بحسب معرفتى بة فاقول انة كان محترما نوعا ما لكن حديثة كان لا يخلو من التلميح والصوت العالى عندم كان يقول ويكرر اية ومن فمك ادينك ويتوقف عن الكلام وبعدها يكمل ايها العبد الشرير ويقول انا مش قصدى عليك يا قمص وطبعا هو كداب وابن ستين كدابة ناهيكم عن اعتمادة الاول على اللينكات كانة يناظر طفلا صغيرا او يلهو معة كل شوية يقولك لينكات هو الحمار مسمعش عن حاجة اسمها الكتب ؟؟؟ حد شافة قال اسم كتاب ؟؟ ما طبعا الحمار هيفضل طول عمرة حمار واهديلك يا وسام النص الى بيقولك هتفضل يا وسام كالحمار تلعق الاحذية وتحمل الكتاب والاسفار كالحمار لا تدرك اهميتها او فائدتها او حتى محتواها فاستمر يا حمار يالنهيق فهذة هى وظيفتك وفائدتك الوحيدة.*

*بالنهاية هذا رابط اخر للمناظرة*

* القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير يسحق الشيخ وسام عبد الله ويلقنه درس في فن الحوار في مناظره قويه تحت عنوان هل اعلن السيد المسيح من هو الإله | DA070146*



* ولى عودة مرة اخرى، سلام ونعمة
*


----------



## سابور واسحق (17 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الخالق الحى الناطق​


اهلا بالاخ حنا ......


ق





> بل المناظره في احد مدونات الفيس بوك قلت انه عند انتهاء المناظره سيذهب كل فريق ويظن انه الفائز دون النظر الى ادله الفريق المنافس وبالفعل هذا ماحدث فالمسيحيين اعتقدوا انهم هم الفائزين والمسلمين اعتقدوا انهم هو الفائزين




عزيزى الفاضل الفرق الوحيد اننا هنا نقدم الدليل والبرهان واما انظر الى جميع تعليقات المسلمين سوف تجد انها الاخ وسام  انتصر ويسكت ولكن انما المسيحين لانهم واضحة امامهم الحقيقة يكتبون باقتباس من كلام وسام ويظهرون جهلة ،كل من يقدم كلمة يكتب لماذا وسام لا يستحق المناظرة وكل من يكتب كلمة ويقول ان القمص سحق وسام يكتب كثيرا من الادلة 

اريدك فقط ان تنظر التعليقات هنا وتذهب الى تعليقات المسلمين وترى ماذا يقولون هل يفعلون المثل ؟؟؟ بالعكس وف تجد بين التعليقات والاخرى ومن يعترف فيهم بان القمص عبد المسيح اظهر مهارتة فى الدفاع




> وانا كمسلم سأقول ان المسلمين هم الفائزون لو اعتبرناها مباراه




ماذا كنت اقول منذ قليل ، انظر الى نفسك كواحد من المسلمين الذى يعلق بدون دليل




> ولكن الذي لم يفهمه الأخوه النصارى ان الأخ وسام لم يتكلم عن الوهيه المسيح



دعنا نشاهد كلام الاخ وسام فى المناظرة  فى اول مداخلة ماذا يقول :

موضوع اليوم مهم جداا وهو خاص بالوهية المسيح وعنوان المناظرة هل اعلن المسيح من هو الالة ؟​
يقول ايضا :

السؤال بيقول كيف نصدق لاهوت المسيح بينما هو نفسة لم يقل عن نفسة انة اله ، ولا قال للناس اعبدونى ؟​
يقول ايضا :
من هذا الكلام لم يقول  انا الله  الى ان صعد الى السماء . لم يقل انا الله . من اين اتيتم بالوهية  المسيح ؟ من اين يا سعادة القمص اذ لم يقل انا الله الى ان صعد الى السماء ؟ انا مش عارف بقى  حضرتكم  جبتم  منين انا الله ​


مش بقول لحضرتك انك بتتكلم بدون دليل .


يكمل الاخ حنا بيقول :



> ولكن كان يثبت ان المسيحيين مشركين وان اسطوره ان الإله ثلاثه ولكنهم واحد كلام فارغ ولقد نجح واستمع اخي المسيحى للمناظره جيدا ستجد ان الاخ وسام كان يثبت الوهيه المسيح ولم ينفيها



تعرف لو وسام سمع انك بتقول الكلام دا هيقول عليك اية :.................... اقولك بلاش لحسن تزعل من كلام وسام  

لكن يا اخوتى الدليل بيطلع لوحدة اديك شفت انت بنفسك اعترفت بذلك لانى الادلة كانت واضحة  والاخ وسام كان بيطلب دليل واحد 



ل





> ذلك لم يستشهد عليه كثيرا القمص بآيات الوهيه المسيح ولكن بجانب استشهاد الأخ وسام بالوهيه المسيح كان يقول انه آخر وانه إله اقل من الآب وكل ذلك كي يثبت ان فكره الثالوث في واحده فكره خاطئه وان المسيحيين مشركين وغير موحدين




مين بقى اللى خرج عن الموضوع طاب مكان طلب انة يتكلم فى التوحيد التثليث  ام انت امرك عجيب



> ولم يفطن القمص لذلك إلا في المداخله الثالثه لذلك تمسك بالكلمه اليونانيه واراد ان يترجمها انا اكون لكن الأخ وسام رفض هذه الترجمه وقال ان ترجمتها انا هو حتى لا يتم اعتبار الاب هو الابن و ما الي هذا من التفريعات ولكن القمص اصر لأنه يعلم ان تخليه عن هذه الأيه معناها اعتراف ضمنى بالشرك و في المداخله الرابعه اقر القمص بأن احد معانى الكلمه اليونانيه هي انا هو - انا اكون- وغيرها من الكلمات وبالتالي فلعدد الذي استشهد به القمص يسقط لان مادخله الاحتمال يسقط به الاستدلال كما هو معروف




بيقول فى المداخلة الرابعة اعترف تعالوا نشوف تزوير اخينا الفاضل حنا الذى اشك انة سمع المناظرة وينقل لنا كلام مكتوب من احد الاخوة فى منتديات اخرى .

فى المداخلة الثانية يقول القمص عبد المسيح بسيط الاتى :


لكن الكلمة تترجم انا هو . وتترجم انا اكون  لية هنا لما الرب يسوع المسيح قال قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن ترجمت انا كائن​
وبدا ابونا فى شرح ذلك اتمنى تسمع التسجيل وتعرف لية ، اذن بكل اسف حضرتك تكذب وتزور ما هو اضح لنا فى التسجيل 

يا عزيزى الفاضل الشيخ وسام يجهل اليونانى وينطقة غلط كما ينطق اسماء الاباء بطريقة خطا  وهذا موجود فى المداخلات السابقة لنا وتقديم الدليل عليها ولم يقف امام تعقيب ابونا فى التعليقات 


يقول الاخ حنا الاتى :




> و بالنسبه لجهل الاخ وسام باليونانيه فهذا لا يعيبه لانه لم يقل انا اعلم اليونانيه



تعال نشوف الاخ وسام قال اية :


اول شى انا عندى ملحوظة لسعادة القمص ، يعنى معرفش خلفية سعادة القمص فى اليونانى اية ، بس هو ترجم ثلاث كلمات غلط ​

اية رايك بقى دلوقتى لما هو جاهل بيتكلم لية فيها وعامل نفسة عالم وهو طلع جاهل باعترافك يا اخ حنا 


يقول الاخ حنا :



> ولكن العيب على القمص الذي ادعى انه يعلم اليونانيه والعبريه والإنجليزيه وغيرها من اللغات اما الإنجيليزيه التى اجيدها انا وكثير غير نستطيع ان نقول الن القمص لا يعرف عنها شئ غير معلومات اعدادي ومهما ادعى انه خريج تربيه انجليزي او غيره فمستواه ضعيف فيها اما اللغه العبري فظهر لكل ذي عقل جهله التام بها في مناقشه الاسئله و اما اليوناني فالله اعلم بعلمه بها ولكن القياس العقلي يقول انه جاهل ايضا بها




قدم لنا الدليل من كلام القمص اين الجهل واين الاخطاء  ، ولم تعرف ان نبية الصباغ طلع مش بيعرف عبرى وبيقرا فى شى غير الموجود وقرا الكلام دا فى احدى التعليقات يعنى كلكم ما شاء الله لا تعلمون شى فى المناظرة .




> وبالنسبه لعلمه بالكتاب المقدس فوضح شده جهله بالكتاب حيث قام الأخ بتعديل اكثر من ايه له ويكفي الموقف الذي قال فيه القمص الله عال وليس متعال كما في اديان اخري واخذته الجلاله واخذ يكرر ما قاله - فرد عليه الاخ وسام اخطائه في الآيات وأخطائه في ان كتابه ايضا يقول ان الله متعال فلم يستطع القمص الرد



وضح لنا ذلك يا عزيزى من المناظرة وانزل الكلام مكتوبا واظهرة لنا كما نفعل .  وبعدين انت تعلق فى شى خارج المناظرة يعنى كمان لو مفيش رد عليها هيبقى من صالح القمص لانة يلتزم بالموضوع ويبقى الاخ وسام هو من يرد الخروج عن الموضوع 

وسوف اعلق لاحقا على هذا النقطة . 



> الخلاصه : الاخوه المسيحييه انتم لم تفهمو ا المناظره الرجاء ان تسمعوها مره اخري فالمناظره كانت تحطيم وحده الثالوث وليست اثبات الوهيه المسيح بمعنى ان وسام اثبت ان النصارى مشركين ولم يستطع القمص ان يرد اي دليل مما قدمه الاخ وسام
> وشكرا



ارجو انت من تسمع المناظرة كويس وليس نقل كلام متكرر فى المنتديات قراتة كثيرا من كذا شخصية 

يتبع


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2009)

أحبتنا المسلمين, من الواجب لفت نظرتكم لشئ مُهم

عندما نقول إن الأب عبد المسيح بسيط قاد الحوار بجدارة و رد على كل شبهات الشيخ وسام بمهارة و بصورة وافية و كافية بل و شافية, فنحن نُقدم الدليل على ذلك و نذكر إن إعتراض وسام على النص الفلاني هو باطل و الرد هو هذا, و إن الأب عبد المسيح بسيط رد بكذا و كذا وهو عين الصواب. أذاً عندما نتكلم بنحن نرفق الدليل و البرهان, نذكر السبب و التعليل و ليس كما يحدث معكم, فأنت تقولون إن الشيخ وسام فاز فاز و فقط, لا نسمع السبب أو التعليل أو الدليل على ذلك!
من السهولة أن تقول إن الشيخ وسام فاز يا أخي المسلم لإنه مهاجم, و لم يمس عقيدته بشئ, اما الأب عبد المسيح بسيط فكان المدافع, كان يصد كل هجمات وسام بحكمة و مهارة, لكنه من الصعب على المدافع أن ينسب له الفوز ما لم يذكر الدليل و البرهان و هذا ما نفعله, اما أنتم للأسف فأسلمتم اقوالكم لمشاعركم المتحيزة و لم يعلق شخص واحد منكم بموضوعية و بدلائل.. للأسف..


----------



## Michael (17 أغسطس 2009)

*مداخلة رائعة فعلا يا  My Rock فهى قلب الحقيقة والصواب.
*


----------



## ana asmy (17 أغسطس 2009)

نشكر الله علي النعمة التي نحن فيها مقيمون ونصلي أن ينير الرب عيون أخوتنا وأصدقائنا وأحبائنا المسلمين ليعرفوا ويفهموا الحق الكتابي 
أنهم يحتاجون نور سماوي يشرق في قلوبهم ليعرفوا الأسرار الألهية


----------



## سابور واسحق (19 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الخالق الحى الناطق​
العجيب ان الاخ حنا يضع لنا رابط للمناظرة بعد ان تمت كتابتها 

ولكن ماذا فعلوا فى هذا التفريغ :

1- لكى لا يتضح جهل الاخ وسام فى نطق اللغة اليونانية وضعوا الكلام فى اللغة الاصلية باليونانى  ولم يضعوا نطق المحاور للكلمة وممكن ان يضعوا بجانب النطق ، الكلمة الاصلية فى اليونانى بين قوسين ولكن لم يفعلوا ذلك بل يزورون كى لا احد يعلم هذا الامور 

2- لكى لا يتضح ايضا جهل الشيخ وسام فى نطق بعض الاباء القديسين ولم يضعوا النطق للمحاور بل الاسم الصحيح الذى يكتب بة 


بل نجد ان الله مزال يوضح فى الصيغة الكتابية جهل هذا الرجل ...

يقول وسام فى المداخلة الرابعة بالحرف الواحد :

يوستينوس معلش لو  الاسم خطا​ 

كيف يحاور ويناظر فى امور مثل العقيدة المسيحية ولا يعرف ينطق اسماء بعض الاباء كيف ذلك ؟

انهم يحفظون فقط دون ان يعرفون ان ينطقون الكلام ؟ هل سوف يثق مسلم واحد فى شخص لا يعرف ان يتهجى الكلمان وينطقها  لا اعتقد يوجد بعد ذلك شى اخر


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (19 أغسطس 2009)

حنا123456 قال:


> ان الأخ وسام لم يتكلم عن الوهيه المسيح ولكن كان يثبت ان المسيحيين مشركين وان اسطوره ان الإله ثلاثه ولكنهم واحد كلام فارغ



ما هو موضوع المناظرة ؟ امركم غريب فعلا " هل ادعى يسوع الالوهية؟ " يعني المناظرة اساسا عن لاهوت المسيح وليس الثالوث او محاولة اثبات ان المسيحيين مشركين
اما قولك عن الثالوث اسطورة ... اليس المسيح من علم بالثالوث ؟ لماذا اذا تقولون يا مسلمين انكم يؤمنون به وانتم تكذبونه ؟ ولا تصدق بما علمه ؟ فعلا لا تخجلون





حنا123456 قال:


> ولقد نجح واستمع اخي المسيحى للمناظره جيدا ستجد ان الاخ وسام كان يثبت الوهيه المسيح ولم ينفيها لذلك لم يستشهد عليه كثيرا القمص بآيات الوهيه المسيح ولكن بجانب استشهاد الأخ وسام بالوهيه المسيح كان يقول انه آخر وانه إله اقل من الآب وكل ذلك كي يثبت ان فكره الثالوث في واحده فكره خاطئه وان المسيحيين مشركين وغير موحدين ولم يفطن القمص لذلك إلا في المداخله الثالثه لذلك تمسك بالكلمه اليونانيه واراد ان يترجمها انا اكون لكن الأخ وسام رفض هذه الترجمه وقال ان ترجمتها انا هو حتى لا يتم اعتبار الاب هو الابن و ما الي هذا من التفريعات ولكن القمص اصر لأنه يعلم ان تخليه عن هذه الأيه معناها اعتراف ضمنى بالشرك و في المداخله الرابعه اقر القمص بأن احد معانى الكلمه اليونانيه هي انا هو - انا اكون- وغيرها من الكلمات وبالتالي فلعدد الذي استشهد به القمص يسقط لان مادخله الاحتمال يسقط به الاستدلال كما هو معروف .



عيب عليك يا استاذ هذا الكلام لو مكانك لخجلت من الكلام 

 معنى كلمة " ايجو ايمي " هي تعني انا هو او انا كائن  ما المشكلة ؟ اين يسقط ما هذا الهراء والسخافات الي تقولها ؟
واين الشرك اذا قلنا ان معناها انا هو ؟ انت اكيد مش في وعيك ؟



حنا123456 قال:


> و بالنسبه لجهل الاخ وسام باليونانيه فهذا لا يعيبه لانه لم يقل انا اعلم اليونانيه ولكن العيب على القمص الذي ادعى انه يعلم اليونانيه والعبريه والإنجليزيه وغيرها من اللغات اما الإنجيليزيه التى اجيدها انا وكثير غير نستطيع ان نقول الن القمص لا يعرف عنها شئ غير معلومات اعدادي ومهما ادعى انه خريج تربيه انجليزي او غيره فمستواه ضعيف فيها اما اللغه العبري فظهر لكل ذي عقل جهله التام بها في مناقشه الاسئله و اما اليوناني فالله اعلم بعلمه بها ولكن القياس العقلي يقول انه جاهل ايضا بها
> وبالنسبه لعلمه بالكتاب المقدس فوضح شده جهله بالكتاب حيث قام الأخ بتعديل اكثر من ايه له ويكفي الموقف الذي قال فيه القمص الله عال وليس متعال كما في اديان اخري واخذته الجلاله واخذ يكرر ما قاله - فرد عليه الاخ وسام اخطائه في الآيات وأخطائه في ان كتابه ايضا يقول ان الله متعال فلم يستطع القمص الرد
> الخلاصه : الاخوه المسيحييه انتم لم تفهمو ا المناظره الرجاء ان تسمعوها مره اخري فالمناظره كانت تحطيم وحده الثالوث وليست اثبات الوهيه المسيح بمعنى ان وسام اثبت ان النصارى مشركين ولم يستطع القمص ان يرد اي دليل مما قدمه الاخ وسام
> وشكرا




اذا وسام لا يعلم اليونانية (وهذا واضح من طريقة نطقه لها بالمناظرة) لماذا حاول ان يصحح ل ابونا القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ؟

ههههههه لا املك ما اقوله غير الضحك اريد ان افهم ما علاقة القياس العقلي للحكم على معرفة اللغة ؟؟ غبااااااااااااء


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (19 أغسطس 2009)

*شايفين يا مسيحيين انتم لم تفهمو المناظرة ابدا !!!*

*موضوعها مختلف عن ما كان يقوله وسام بها*

*ردود ابونا كانت وافية *

*هذه المناظرة اصبحت دليل يملكه كل مسيحي على جهل وسام واتحدى لو فيه مسيحي لم يضحك عليه*

*هذه المناظرة اصبحت دليل يملكه كل مسيحي على جهل وسام *​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (20 أغسطس 2009)

> و اما اليوناني فالله اعلم بعلمه بها ولكن القياس العقلي يقول انه جاهل ايضا بها


 
*بالذمة انت عندك عقل ؟ اشك*


----------



## ROWIS (26 أغسطس 2009)

*المناظرة رائعه بلا شك علي الاطلاق
واظهر فعلاً ابينا من منا اللي علي علم ومن منهم اللي علي جهل
بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك وحقيقي كل حرف قاله وسام ابونا اجاب عليه بأستضافه كبيرة 
ولكن كان واضح ان وسام كل مهمته انه يقول الاسئله اللي محضرها ورا بعض وخلاص
بجد ربنا يباركك اخونا روك ويبارك كل فريق العمل وابونا عبد المسيح ابو الخير البسيط 
والف الف شكر علي الجوده الجميله للمناظرة 
*​


----------



## CH Dragon (27 أغسطس 2009)

انا وجدت مسلم يحضر دليل واحد على ان وسام انتصر و لو في جمله فلياخد او يطلب ما يشاء 
يا رب اتمجد و افتح قلوب اخواتنا 
المناظره دي انا لا اعتبرها مناظره ابونا ساب وسام يسال و سابه يخبط مع نفسه و كان بيعلم المسلمين المسيحيه 
انا في البدايه استغربت ان المناظره دي هتحصل لكن لما حصلت اتاكدت ان ده اللي كان المفروض يحصل من زمان 
انا اسمع كتير ان اللي اسمه  وسام ده بيعمل مناظرات لكن اول مره اسمعله مناظره و كلام في سركم اللي الواحد شافه منه ده يخليه مستحيل يسمعله حاجه تاني واحد لا فاهم في الاسلام و لافي المسيحيه حتى اسامي الاباء مش عارف ينطقها و الاخ اللي تبغه اللي طلع بعد المحاضره و قعد يقول بقاله 35 سنه بيدرس في المسيحيات ياااااااااااااه دي فضيحه يا جماعه ده لو جابو يعفور و درس 35 سنه هيفهم اكتر منه 
تكفي انه اتفضح امام الكل و حتى المسلمون احسوا بهزيمه وسام و عدم قدرته غلى اداره حوار و لكنهم يكابرون يكفينا انهم يعملوا و لو مكنش من المره دي هتكون من المره الجايه لان ابونا ناوي لوسام خلاص و الكلام ان هتكون في كذا مناظره بعد كده
سلام  المسيح معاكم امين 
​


----------



## maged15983 (30 أغسطس 2009)

-فى العالم ستجدون ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا فد غلبت العالم 
-ها انا ارسلكم كحملان وسط ذئاب ​


----------



## aber (31 أغسطس 2009)

_ مناظرة تعتبر هى أفضل مناظرات القرن حيث انه ولأول مرة تكلف الكنيسه أحد بالمناظرة حيث كان القمص يتحدث مبعوثاً عن الكنيسة__
وللعلم القمص بسيط هو استاذ الدفاع اللاهوتى بالكنيسة المصرية وهو الذى يتم تكليفة بالمواقف الصعبة حيث انه اللسان الفصيح لدى الكنيسة _


----------



## Michael (31 أغسطس 2009)

aber قال:


> _ مناظرة تعتبر هى أفضل مناظرات القرن حيث انه ولأول مرة تكلف الكنيسه أحد بالمناظرة حيث كان القمص يتحدث مبعوثاً عن الكنيسة__
> وللعلم القمص بسيط هو استاذ الدفاع اللاهوتى بالكنيسة المصرية وهو الذى يتم تكليفة بالمواقف الصعبة حيث انه اللسان الفصيح لدى الكنيسة _



حتى دة ناقلينها gad2000000

فعلا افلاس ما بعدة افلاس
http://www.alwatanyh.com/profiles/u41148.html


----------



## عماد وجدى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

انا هذكر حاجة صغير للشيخ وسام 
وسط المناظرة لما اخده الانفعال راح قال بصوت منفعل هليلويا واستخدمها كأنه بيقول الله اكبر 

طبعا ده علشان يستفذ ابونا وكمان يستفذ المسيحيين ويمتص غضب المسلمين عليه من فشله فى المناظرة ​
افلاس                              ولا تعليق ​


----------



## علي ايوب (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*هل تسمحولي بتعليق مع اني لم استمع للمناظره بعد اقوم بتحميلها الان ولكن الذي ارغب  بالتنبيه له هو هذه الجمله
*
* قدَّر الشيخ وسام المستمعين
**الان ليس لشيخ دخل بعدد المستمعين والذي يحدد ذلك الاذاعه او من يقوم بالبث *


----------



## LuckyPro (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*وسام  يقرا الاية غلط فى مناظرة ابونا بسيط*​ 
*[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PCNVptAVIk[/YOUTUBE]*​ 
*وان عدتم عدنا*​ 
*سلامو عليكو*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*يا اخوتى الأعزاء وقع تحت يدى هذا التفريغ للمناظرة الرائعة التى قام بها جناب الأب الورع القمص عبد المسيح بسيط مع المدعو وسام
*​

http://www.4shared.com/file/136431117/ccf117fc/wesam-v-baseet.html

*ارجو من الجميع قرآتها وإخراج كل عضو نقطة واحدة او اثنين من الأخطاء الكثيرة التى وقع فيها المدعو وساما ولست اعرف على ما هو وساماً ؟؟؟

ودام صليب المسيح عاليا
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 أكتوبر 2009)

رجاء الاخذ بالاعتبار ان من يقوم بتحميل ( او تنزيل ) الملف من هذا الموقع يكون على مسئوليته الخاصة ، فلم يتم اختبار هذا الملف من قبل منتديات الكنيسة العربية للتأكد من خلوه من اي فيروسات او اضرار اخرى للكمبوتر .

فقط خذ الحذر واكشف على الملف قبل تنزيله على الكمبيوتر


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 أكتوبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> رجاء الاخذ بالاعتبار ان من يقوم بتحميل ( او تنزيل ) الملف من هذا الموقع يكون على مسئوليته الخاصة ، فلم يتم اختبار هذا الملف من قبل منتديات الكنيسة العربية للتأكد من خلوه من اي فيروسات او اضرار اخرى للكمبوتر .
> 
> فقط خذ الحذر واكشف على الملف قبل تنزيله على الكمبيوتر




*اتمنى ان تكون تأكدت من سلامة الملف واعجبك ايضا *
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 أكتوبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *اتمنى ان تكون تأكدت من سلامة الملف واعجبك ايضا *​


 
لا انا لم اقم بتنزيل الملف ، ولكني استمعت الى المناظرة على الهواء مباشرة .


----------



## george2111 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شىء 
اولاًاحب اقول ان المزامير كافية جداً انها تاكد على وجود الاب والابن والروح القدس 
اما فى سفر التكوين الاصحاح الثالث فية اية تاكد ان الرب ثلاثة اقانيم
الاية بتقول ( وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ: «هُوَذَا الانْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفا الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ. وَالْانَ لَعَلَّهُ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَاخُذُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ايْضا وَيَاكُلُ وَيَحْيَا الَى الابَدِ». )
قد صار الانسان كواحد منا 
رب المجد عايز يعرف العالم اجمع وجميع الشعوب منذ انشاء العالم وحتى انقضاء الدهر انه ثلاثة اقنيم ويقول صار كواحد منا فى سفر التكوين اول شىء فى الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم منذ وجود ادم وحواء 
اما فى المزامير فلوا حد كلف نفسة وبص فيها بقلبة وبفكرة وبكل حواسة يجد
ان المسيح او الابن بشر بقدومة وخلاصة وبموتة وبصلبة وقيامتة ولوا وقتكم مش فاضى هجبلكم ارقام كل اصحاح بيبشر بوجودة وقدومة وقيامتة 
1- الاصحاح رقم الثانى من اولة لحد اخرة 
2- الاصحاح التاسع  يقول رنموا للرب الساكن فى صهيون لانة مطالب بالدماء
3- الاصحاح الرابع عشر يقول فى اخر الصحاح  ليت من صهيون خلاص اسرائيل  عند رد سبي شعبة يهتف يعقوب ويفرح اسرائيل 
4- الاصحاح عشرين يبشر بقدوم المسيح وخلاصة وقدساتة
5- الاصحاح الواحد وعشرين 
6- الاصحاح الثانى والعشرون وفية علامات الصلب والبسق على السيد المسيح و تقسيم الثياب 
عايز تانى اثباتات موجود بس انت فكر الاول 
لوا ان المسيح ليس هو رب المجد هل الرب يتركنا كل هذا نعبد رسول دة لما عبدوا العجل ايام موسى شوف عمل فيهم اية مبالك احنا بنعبد انسان كل المدة دية اكتر من خوسميت سنة دة كان ابدنا مش موتنا كان هلكنا مش بركنا فكر الاول . *


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (19 أكتوبر 2009)

المسلمه الحره قال:


> والله خساره فيكم البلد اللى انتم عايشين فيه وسايبنكم تاخدوا راحتكم على الاخر وده لاننا شعب طيب



طبعا كاعاده المسلم جاهل

اليس تعلم ان مصر بلاد الاقباط من قبل الاسلام ولكن كيف سوف تعلم

وانتا.....................................................:crazy_pil

لولا سيف صلعم وخراب صلعم ونزيف الدم الذي حدث بسبب صلعم

ليت تعلمي ان النبوات تقول مبارك شعبي مصر شعبه هو وليس الاصلعمه

نحن مباركين وانتم جبناء لانكم اتبعتم نظام

اسلام تسلم طبعا من الموت

ارجو ان يكون الحوار والمشاركات بها الصدق وليس التدليس

بها العلم وليس الجهل

ولكن انتا مسلم\ه ماذا تعلم عن الصدق والحقيقه 

ولا تزعل نفسك مبروك عليك ارضك لان كل المسيحين ليهم ارض ثانيه

لا مثيل لها مالم تراه عين ومالم تسمع به اذن

سلام السيد المسيح =الله​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (19 أكتوبر 2009)

المسلمه الحره قال:


> انا لا ارى رد لاى مسلم و يظهر انكم اخدتم راحتكم على الاخر تحذفوا زى ما انتم عايزين الكلام اللى يعجبك ويتناسب مع اهوائكم تخلوه والكلام اللى مش على المزاج تحذفوه
> يا سسسسسسسسسسسسسسلام منتهى الجبن وانعدام الشجاعه



هل سمعت المناظره

لو كنت سمعتها كنت سوف تجلس صامت لانك لا تملك شئ

لتقوله اذا كان شيوخكم جلسوا صامتين وهاربين عاجزين

ازاي عايز مسلم يفتح فمه

مش عجيب امركم

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام السيد المسيح=الله​


----------



## jojo_angelic (28 أكتوبر 2009)

لم اقم بتنزيل الملف خفت من الفيروسات ولكن وصلتني الفكره 
        شكرا ليك molka
        الرب يباركك


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أكتوبر 2009)

jojo_angelic قال:


> لم اقم بتنزيل الملف خفت من الفيروسات ولكن وصلتني الفكره
> شكرا ليك molka
> الرب يباركك





شكرا حبيبى الفايل لا يحتوى على اى شئ من الفيروسات ولكن الرسالة التالية من الأخ الفاضل قال فيها الكلام دة عشان ينفى مسؤولية المنتدى وهذا صحيح وحقه

حمل الملف واستمتع به


----------



## أثيناغورس (5 نوفمبر 2009)

طبعا المناظرة كانت قوية جدا جدا جدا جدا .. أبونا عبد المسيح ده عاااااااااالم .....  انا من أشد المعجبين بيه


----------



## epsalmos (26 نوفمبر 2009)

اخرستوس انستي يفضح وسام عبد الله جزء اول.mp3 Views: 599

http://www.esnips.com/doc/2ae1964c-...7d26/اخرستوس-انستي-يفضح-وسام-عبد-الله-جزء-اول


----------



## doha11 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

:warning:متشكررررررررررررر ويارب يكتر من امثال ابونا عبد المسيح :warning:


----------



## حمورابي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

14وَلكِنْ وَإِنْ تَأَلَّمْتُمْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ، فَطُوبَاكُمْ. وَأَمَّا خَوْفَهُمْ فَلاَ تَخَافُوهُ وَلاَ تَضْطَرِبُوا، 15بَلْ قَدِّسُوا الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ، مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِمًا لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ، بِوَدَاعَةٍ وَخَوْفٍ،


----------



## حارس العقيدة (4 يناير 2010)

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام علي سيد المرسلين ولا عدوان الا على الظالمين..ثم اما بعد,,
احب ان ابدأ باعتراف صريح للقمص بسيط بان المناظرة كانت قوية جدا لدرجة انه ظن وجود فريق مع الاخ وسام يساعده اثناء المناظرة .
وفي رأيي الشخصي ورأي اي مستمع منصف ان المناظرة انتهت قبل وقتها بكثير ومن اول مداخلة والحمد لله.
لي تعليقات باذن الله ساضعها في مداخلة منفصلة في وقت لاحق باذن رب العالمين لضيق الوقت.
واحب ان اقول في نهاية هذه المداخلة البسيطة... القمص وعد بمناظرات اخرى مع الدكتور منقذ والدكتور انتي وقال انها بعد هذه المناظرة بشهر وقد مر الان حوالي خمسة اشهر _ولا ادري متي سيناظر القمص_..


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يناير 2010)

> احب ان ابدأ باعتراف صريح للقمص بسيط بان المناظرة كانت قوية جدا


*أحب انا اقول لك ان المناظرة دى ضعيفة جدا الى حد الشفقة 
لأن ابونا القمص لم يجد منافس بل وجد تلميذ يحتاج الى 80 سنة ليصل الى مستوى اصغر تلميذ عند ابونا !

والمناظرة ضعيفة بسبب طرفيها لأنه معروف فى اى مباراة ان المبارة تكون قوية اذا كان المنافسون على درجة عالية من المهارة ( المعلومات )

نأتى بقى للنقطة التانية*




> لدرجة انه ظن وجود فريق مع الاخ وسام يساعده اثناء المناظرة


*
المنظارة موجودة فى اول صفحة وياريت كدة تسمعها مرة اخرى وتركز اوى فى فترة الأباء الرسوليون اللى استشهد بيهم وسام عن عمق فى الجهل 
وشوف مين اللى كان يملى عليه الأسماء

و العجيب انه لم ينطق اى اسم صح -مجرد الإسم- لم ينطقه صح !
والعجيب ايضا انه كان بيقول لأبونا " معلش لو كان فى غلط فى الأسماء " زكأنه قان فى حاجة صح اصلا !*


*ابونا صدق عندما قال هذا الكلام والمناظرة تكذب الغطاس !*




> وفي رأيي الشخصي ورأي اي مستمع منصف ان المناظرة انتهت قبل وقتها بكثير ومن اول مداخلة والحمد لله.



*بل انتهت فى اول وكل مداخلة !*



> واحب ان اقول في نهاية هذه المداخلة البسيطة... القمص وعد بمناظرات اخرى مع الدكتور منقذ والدكتور انتي وقال انها بعد هذه المناظرة بشهر وقد مر الان حوالي خمسة اشهر _ولا ادري متي سيناظر القمص_..



*حتى هنا تدليس ؟

ابونا وعد وسام فقط داخل المناظرة بمناظرة اخرى فقط لو التزم وسام الأدب وهذا محال محال محال صعب المنال من شخص يعشق التضليل والضلال !

مستنى تعليقاتك*​


----------



## طحبوش (4 يناير 2010)

انتبهتو يا ناس قلو يا ابني اذا انت من امريكا انا هديك رقم مجاني او انا اتصل فيك 

و انت يا حارس العقيدة لازم تتكسفو ابونا تادرس بالفعل اظهر المحبة الحقيقية

و يقلو انا غلبان شوف التواضع بس اااااااااااااااخ من الشيطان الي في قلوبكم 


و بعدين مش بتخجلو لما ينشر تسجيل من دون موافقة صحابها و مش بس كده و متصل فيه الساعة 1 بالليل 

يا ربي طيب مش بتحبو المسيحية بس كونو مهذبين و فيكم اخلاق افففففف


----------



## اغريغوريوس (4 يناير 2010)

*



			الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام علي سيد المرسلين ولا عدوان الا على الظالمين..ثم اما بعد,,
احب ان ابدأ باعتراف صريح للقمص بسيط بان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





المناظرة كانت قوية جدا لدرجة انه ظن وجود فريق مع الاخ وسام يساعده اثناء المناظرة .
وفي رأيي الشخصي ورأي اي مستمع منصف ان المناظرة انتهت قبل وقتها بكثير ومن اول مداخلة والحمد لله.
لي تعليقات باذن الله ساضعها في مداخلة منفصلة في وقت لاحق باذن رب العالمين لضيق الوقت.
واحب ان اقول في نهاية هذه المداخلة البسيطة... القمص وعد بمناظرات اخرى مع الدكتور منقذ والدكتور انتي وقال انها بعد هذه المناظرة بشهر وقد مر الان حوالي خمسة اشهر ولا ادري متي سيناظر القمص

أنقر للتوسيع...


وسام الحلوف الهارب من مناظرتة معايا
انا هديك هدايا بسيطة توصلهالو
**




*
*يتناول الأستاذ ذهبي الفم فضح وسام الشهير بالحلوف
*

*في  تدليساته حول الوهيه الرب يسوع*

*من خلال  التعليق على المناظرة مع ابينا الحبيب*

*ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير*

*المحاضرة الاولي جاري الرفع
*

*المحاضرة الثانية 1 2*

* المحاضرة رقم (3) *

*http://files.ww.com/files/59384.html*
*المحاضرة رقم (4) جاري الرفع*

*المحاضرة رقم (5)*

*المحاضرة رقم (6)*

*المحاضرة السابعة*

*المحاضرة الثامنة*

*المحاضرة التاسعة*

*المحاضرة العاشرة*

*المحاضرة الحادية عشر*

*محاضرة رقم 13 اصالة سفر الرؤيا*

*الشيخ الناصر العربي ووسام عبد الله الشهير بالحلوف
**



*
*



*

*
*

 *فضيحة وسام*
 *اخرستوس انستي يكشف الكذاب وسام عبد الله بعنوان عفريت الليل*
 *وسام عبد الله الجاهل يجهل جنسية بولس الرسول « مدونة الرسول*
 *لماذا يهرب وسام عبد الله من مناظرتي لماذا يهرب من مناظرة الاستاذ …*
*

*


----------



## حارس العقيدة (12 يناير 2010)

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين ولا عدوان الا على الظالمين ... وبعد,,
قال الله تعالى واصفا المؤمنين:"واذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما"..... لذلك لن اعقب على كل من سب فالكتاب المقدس يرد عليه ويقول في الرسالة الاولى الى كورونثوس اصحاح6عدد10:"ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله"..
ابدأ مداخلتي بعد بسم الله بالرد والتعقيب على ما قاله الاستاذ فادي....
يقول الاستاذ فادي:


> أجاب أبينا الفاضل على كل سؤال طُرِح، رغم أن الوقت كان متساوى بالدقيقة و الثانية! و معلوم أن طرح السؤال الواحد لا يستغرق ثوانى معدودة، بينما تحتاج إجابة السؤال لوقت طويل، و مع هذا فقد نجح أبينا الفاضل أن يرد على كل ما أثاره الشيخ وسام.


لم يرد القمص على ما اورده الاخ وسام من كتبه ومن كلام البابا شنودة وقال انه لن يضيع وقته في الرد على هذا الكلام بحجة انه (عامل الكتاب لاثبات لاوت المسيح)... وتناسى ان الاخ وسام يتبع اسلوب من فمك ادينك.. وطفق ياتي بنصوص ويستدل بها على لاهوت المسيح كما توقع الاخ وسام واخبره بذلك في مداحلته الاولى..
يقول الاستاذ فادي:


> فالشيخ يريد إثبات التوحيد من الكتاب المقدس! و كأن المسيحيين لا يؤمنون بتوحيد الله، و بإيمانهم بالثالوث و لاهوت المسيح يشركون بالله! و الشيخ الفاضل لا يعرف أن الآب ليس هو الإبن أقنومياً، و لكنهما واحد جوهرياً، و ظل يخلط كثيراً فى أبسط أساسيات اللاهوت المسيحى. و بالتالى، أثار كلام كثير لا داعى له عن معنى أن الإبن بالنسبة للآب هو " شخص آخر".


الاخ وسام اعتمد في مناظرته على عدة نقاط مهمة الخصها في الآتي:
1- اثبات ان الابن "آخر".
2- اثبات الاله الحقيقي لا شريك له في ذاته وصفاته ويعد شريك له في ذاته وصفاته ان كان "شخص آخر" .
3- اثبات من هو الاله الحقيقي وحده من كلام يسوع والتلاميذ.
ونجح اخي وسام في ذلك ايما نجاح ولم يتطرق القمص نهائيا لهذه النقاط على الاطلاق..
وانا اقول واردد كلام اخي وسام اذا كان يسوع هو شخص آخر بالنسبة للآب ويسوع يقول ان الآب هو الاله الحقيقي وحده.. والبابا شنودة ومن قبله الكتاب المقدس يقول ان الله ليس له اخر.... فماذا يستنتج صاحب العقل من هذه المعادلة البسيطة..؟؟
يقول الاستاذ فادي ايضا:


> كذلك الشيخ الفاضل لا يعلم الفارق بين "أنا كائن" أو "أنا أكون"، و بين "أنا هو". فهو يُصِر على أنها يجب أن تُترجم "أنا هو"، رغم أن سياق النص لا يتضح أبداً بهذا الشكل، و ترجمتها الصحيحة "أنا كائن". و لم يفهم الشيخ معنى أن تصف شخص أنه "كريم"، و بين أن يكون إسم الشخص "كريم"، فراح يخلط بين قول المسيح "أنا كائن"، و قول أى فرد آخر "أنا كائن"!


ليس الاخ وسام من يصر على ترجمتها "انا هو" بل فمن الترجمات العربية من تقول ذلك مثل اليسوعية والكاثوليكية والانجيل الشريف!!!!
وقولك ان الاخ وسام يخلط اقول لك لا ياعزيزي بل هو الكيل بمكيالين,, فاذا خرجت اللفظة من يسوع تترجم انا كائن واذا خرجت نفس اللفظة ومطابقة تترجم غير ذلك!!!اذا الاخ وسام يخلط فعلا. 
واذا راجعت الترجمات الانجليزية تجدها (i am) وهي لا تعني "انا كائن" بحال من الاحوال.. واكيد تذكر مناظرتك مع الفيتوري بهذا النص..
يقول الاستاذ فادي:


> و ظل الشيخ يستدل بأن الآب أرسل الإبن، و لم يفهم أن نقطة الإرسال لا علاقة لها بطبيعة المُرسَل. و رغم أن أبينا الفاضل أفاض فى شرح هذه النقطة، و شرح كيف أن الكتاب يقول "ترسل روحك فتخلق" (مز 104 : 30)، و نصوص أخرى، تبين أن مفهوم الإرسال لا علاقة له بطبيعة المُرسَل


ومن قال لحضرتك انه لم يوضح طبيعة المرسل فقد قالها صراحة في يوحنا اصحاح 8 عدد 40:"وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله".
يقول ايضا:


> و ظل يتخيل معنى نص يو 17 : 3 على أنه يعنى أن الآب هو الله و يسوع هو مجرد عبد و رسول له، غير مدركاً معنى مفهوم "الإله الحقيقى" الذى قصده المسيح من سياق النص، ولا معنى "الحياة الأبدية" الذى شرحه المسيح نفسه كثيراً فى الأناجيل الأربعة!


اضع لك النص واخبرني ما معنى الكلمات التي تحتها خط:"وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت* الاله الحقيقي وحدك* ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته"....
ما معني ان الآب هو الاله الحقيقي وحده.. كيف وحده وهو معه الابن والروح القدس؟؟!!
يقول ايضا:


> فالشيخ كان يدعى أنه على علم بلاهوت الآباء، و هو الذى لم يكن يعرف كيف ينطق أسمائهم بشكل صحيح حتى، و كان يساعده شخص فى إستهجاء الأسماء، و ظهر هذا الصوت الهامس حينما نطق إسم يوستينوس، و لقبه الشهيد، و يمكن لأى فرد أن يسمعه


الاخ وسام لم يدعي كل ما قاله انه سينقل اقوال الآباء!!!
ثم ما العيب ان الاخ وسام لم يستطع ان ينطق بعض الاسماء واذا فانا اعلم قس لا يعلم شيئا عن النقد النصي واذا اردت التسجيل ارسلت اليك والقمص نفس رغم انه خريج كلية تربية قسم لغة انجليزية لا يتحدث بها بشكل صحيح وعندي ايضا نماذج بصوته لا ينكرها هو ذاته..

يتبع باذن الله بقية الرد على مداخلة الاستاذ فادي......


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يناير 2010)

> لم يرد القمص على ما اورده الاخ وسام من كتبه ومن كلام البابا شنودة وقال انه لن يضيع وقته في الرد على هذا الكلام بحجة انه (عامل الكتاب لاثبات لاوت المسيح)... وتناسى ان الاخ وسام يتبع اسلوب من فمك ادينك.. وطفق ياتي بنصوص ويستدل بها على لاهوت المسيح كما توقع الاخ وسام واخبره بذلك في مداحلته الاولى..


*من الحكمة ان لا يرد ابينا الفاضل على إقتباسات مبتورة فى كتاب يتحدث اصلا عن الوهية المسيح *
*فالمدعو " وسام " قام بالتدليس فى اول مداخلة والإقتطاع من الكتب وهذا ما كشفه ابينا الحبيب فكان اذكى من وسام بمقدرا بعد السماء عن الأرض وترك له كلامه الشخصى وكلام قداسة البابا لسببين اوضحهما هو بنفسه حين قال ان الكتب اصلا تتحدث عن لاهوت المسيح فلماذا يقتطع منها هذا الوسام ؟؟؟*
*وايضا حين قال ان المرجعية هى الكتاب المقدس نفسه فلماذا يترك " سوما " الكتاب المقدس ويذهب لكتب أخرى مهما كانت ؟؟؟*



> 1- اثبات ان الابن "آخر".


*
نعم اقنوم الإبن آخر بالنسبة لأقنوم الآب ، فما الجديد ؟ 
هل توقع هو اننا غير مؤمنين بهذا ؟؟
عجبى على مناظرين آخر زمن*



> 2- اثبات الاله الحقيقي لا شريك له في ذاته وصفاته ويعد شريك له في ذاته وصفاته ان كان "شخص آخر" .


*بالتأكيد الإله الحقيقى لا شريك له ، ما الجديد ؟؟

نلاحظ هنا انك تارة تكلمت عن الإله الحقيقى وتارة تكلمت عن الأقانيم الذى هى فى ذات الإله الحقيقى !

فهل هذا عن جهل ام عن تدليس ؟؟*



> 3- اثبات من هو الاله الحقيقي وحده من كلام يسوع والتلاميذ.


*الإلة الحقيقى وحده فى هذة الأية هو الآب والإبن والوحدانية هنا جاءت على وحدانية الإرسال
لأن حرف العطف عطف الجملة الثانية على الأولى فأصبح هذا دليل حرفى من فم المسيح على انه الله !

*


> ونجح اخي وسام في ذلك ايما نجاح ولم يتطرق القمص نهائيا لهذه النقاط على الاطلاق..


*يبقى انت كنت بتشوف مناظرة أخرى

*


> وانا اقول واردد كلام اخي وسام اذا كان يسوع هو شخص آخر بالنسبة للآب ويسوع يقول ان الآب هو الاله الحقيقي وحده.. والبابا شنودة ومن قبله الكتاب المقدس يقول ان الله ليس له اخر.... فماذا يستنتج صاحب العقل من هذه المعادلة البسيطة..؟؟


*هلا اطلعتنا على ما وصل لك ؟؟*



> ليس الاخ وسام من يصر على ترجمتها "انا هو" بل فمن الترجمات العربية من تقول ذلك مثل اليسوعية والكاثوليكية والانجيل الشريف!!!!


*هههههه
طيب نأجل الرد الى ان تأتى لنا بدليل*



> واذا راجعت الترجمات الانجليزية تجدها (i am) وهي لا تعني "انا كائن"


*هذا هو الجهل بعينه

كلمة " am " ماذا تعنى عندما تأتى فى أخر الجملة وغير مدللة لشئ ويسبقها فعل ماض ؟؟

*


> ومن قال لحضرتك انه لم يوضح طبيعة المرسل فقد قالها صراحة في يوحنا اصحاح 8 عدد 40:"وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله".


*

ما علاقة هذة بالإرسال ؟؟؟
هل تعاميت عن

"ترسل روحك فتخلق" (مز 104 : 30)*



> "وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت* الاله الحقيقي وحدك* ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته"


*
طيب نعلمك شوية

الأية بتقول اية ؟؟* 
*
"وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته"*

*السؤال الآن هو الأتى

جملة " يسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته " غير مكتملة المعنى 
فمثلا

كان يجب ان تكون بهذا الشكل

يسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته هو عبدك
او
يسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته يبشر بك انت

او او او او

ببماذا تفسر الإنقطاع فى الجملة الخبرية هذة ؟؟

*


> ثم ما العيب ان الاخ وسام لم يستطع ان ينطق بعض الاسماء


*
العيب انه عايش فى امريكا يعنى متقن للإنجليزية تماما
وايضا كما يشاع عنه كذبا انه درس فى المسيحيات لفترة 20 سنة فكيف لايعرف ان يقرأ هذة الكلمات البسيطة

*


> واذا فانا اعلم قس لا يعلم شيئا عن النقد النصي


*نفسى اعرف اية علاقة النقد النصى بالقسوس ؟؟*



> واذا فانا اعلم* قس* لا يعلم شيئا عن النقد النصي واذا اردت التسجيل ارسلت اليك و*القمص*


*هو قس ولا قمص ؟؟*
*
*​


----------



## حارس العقيدة (13 يناير 2010)

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين ولا عدوان الا على الظالمين... وبعد,,,
اكمل بعد بسم الله الرد على الاستاذ فادى.........
يقول الاستاذ فادي:


> و حينما إحتج أبينا الفاضل بنصوص من سفر الرؤيا، راح الشيخ وسام يحتج بأن سفر الرؤيا تم قبوله فى وقت متأخر. عفواً شيخنا، ما علاقة هذا بلاهوت يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس؟ إذا كنا قد وصلنا إلى مرحلة أننا نناظر فى لاهوت المسيح، فهذا يعنى ضمنياً التسليم أو قبول الكتاب المقدس بشكل إفتراضى حتى. حينما يأتى ملحد و يناظرنى فى لاهوت المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس، فعليه إذن أن يُسِلم بوجود الله بشكل إفتراضى على الأقل حتى يُبنى الحوار. فإذا كان الحوار حول لاهوت المسيح من خلال الكتاب المقدس، فهذا يعنى التسليم المؤقت بصحة هذا الكتاب حتى لو كان الشيخ يؤمن أنه محرف. و لكن ما رأيناه هو أن الشيخ عجز عن الرد على النصوص نفسها، فراح يقول أن سفر الرؤيا تم قبوله متأخراً! يا لهذه الحجة، و كأن الشيخ يهدم بنفسه الأساس الذى يُبنى عليه هذا الحوار و هو الكتاب المقدس، فالحوار ليس عن لاهوت المسيح فى كتاب الموتى، بل الكتاب المقدس! كل من له ذرة من العقل و المنطق سيفهم معنى هذه الحيلة جيداً!


الاخ وسام احتج بذلك لان منم اهم قواعد الاستدلال ولا شك *اصالة وصحة الدليل* هذا اولا... ثانيا كانت هناك حجة اخرى لاخي وسام ارى انك لم تسمعها جيدا... فقد استدل بعدد في نفس السفر وقال ان السفر من اوله ينفي الوهية يسوع والعدد في الاصحاح الاول رقم6:"وجعل منا مملكة من الكهنة لالهه وابيه"... وهذه كفيلة بانهاء الامر..
يقول الاستاذ فادي:


> و فى النهاية، إعترف الشيخ وسام ضمنياً أن يسوع إدعى الإلوهية. ففى فترة الأسئلة، قام الأخ و الأستاذ egoemi بتوجيه سؤال للشيخ عن نص يو 5 : 19، و بالتحديد عن قول المسيح:"لأن مهما عمل ذاك، فهذا يفعله أيضاً". و كان سؤال الأخ ايجو هو:"ما معنى كلمة مهما؟". بالطبع الشيخ لم يقل ما معنى كلمة مهما،


اخي وسا لم يعترف صراحة ولا ضمنيا بل خلاصة ما قاله انه اذا كان يظن ايجو ايمي من ذلك ان الابن اله فهو مشرك!!! غريب امرك يااستاذ فادي..
يقول الاستاذ فادي ايضا:


> ثم تقدمت للسؤال، و سألت فى نص إنجيل متى 28 : 17 – 19:"ولما رأوه سجدوا له ولكن بعضهم شكّوا. فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض. فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس"، و بالتحديد فى قوله:"و لكن بعضهم شكوا". و كان سؤالى هو:"فيما شكّوا؟". لم يجب الشيخ وسام بحرف، و كل ما قاله هو ما أهمية شكوا هذه؟ ما هى أهميتها؟ فأخذت المايك مرة أخرى و قلت له لديك إجابة قدمها، وإذا ليس لديك إجابة فقل لا أعرف فقط. كررتها أكثر من مرة و لم يطلب المايك، و أخذ المايك بعد السائل الذى يلينى و لم يتطرق لسؤالى إطلاقا! سأشرح هذا الإسبوع بنعمة الرب المغزى من هذا السؤال، و إن كان واضحاً لكل من يرى!


وانا اسالك ايضا ما علاقة هذا بالموضوع؟؟!!:d
ويتساءل فادي اخيرا ويقول:


> أخيراً، فهذا سؤال لكل إنسان: إذا كنت لا تعبد من له السلطان على كل شىء مما فى السماء و على الأرض، فمن هو الذى تعبده بالضبط؟!


اجيب واقول اعبد صاحب السلطان الاصلي هل تعرف من هو.. كتابك يخبرك في متى اصحاح11عدد27:"كل شئ قد دفع الي ن ابي"..
فالسلطان المطلق لله وليس ليسوع والدليل هو النص الذي ذكرته ,وهناك نص آخر جميل في متى ايضا اصحاح20عدد23:"واما الجلوس عن يميني ويساري فليس لي ان اعطيه الا للذين اعد لهم من ابي"...وطبعا من دفع اليه السلطان سوف يرده الي صاحبه في النهاية وهذا موجود في كورنثوس الاولى اصحاح15عدد28:"متى اخضع له الكل فحينئذ الابن نفسه سيخضع للذي اخضع له الكل ليكون الله الكل في الكل"وفي عدد24:"وبعد ذلك النهاية متى سل الملك لله الآب متى ابطل كل رياسة وكل سلطان"
السلطان المطلق لله ياسيد فادي وهو المستحق للعبادة والذي قال في شأن ذلك يسوع في انجيل يوحنا اصحاح4عدد23"لكن ستجئ ساعة بل جاءت الآن يعبد فيها العابدون الصادقون الآب بالروح والحق"... واقول لك نصيحةكن عابدا صادقا).


----------



## حارس العقيدة (13 يناير 2010)

الرد علي الاستاذ مولكا في مداخلتي القادمة باذن الله.....
يتبع......


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

حارس العقيدة قال:


> الرد علي الاستاذ مولكا في مداخلتي القادمة باذن الله.....
> يتبع......




*منتظر ...*


----------



## حارس العقيدة (17 يناير 2010)

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد العالمين ولا عدوان الا على الظالمين... وبعد,
لا ادري ان كان الاستاذ فادي قرأ ما كتبت ام لا... خيرا ان شاء الله.
ابدأ مداخلتي بعد بسم الله بالتعقيب على ما قاله الاستاذ مولكا,,
يقول الاستاذ مولكا:


> من الحكمة ان لا يرد ابينا الفاضل على إقتباسات مبتورة فى كتاب يتحدث اصلا عن الوهية المسيح
> فالمدعو " وسام " قام بالتدليس فى اول مداخلة والإقتطاع من الكتب وهذا ما كشفه ابينا الحبيب فكان اذكى من وسام بمقدرا بعد السماء عن الأرض وترك له كلامه الشخصى وكلام قداسة البابا لسببين اوضحهما هو بنفسه حين قال ان الكتب اصلا تتحدث عن لاهوت المسيح فلماذا يقتطع منها هذا الوسام ؟؟؟
> وايضا حين قال ان المرجعية هى الكتاب المقدس نفسه فلماذا يترك " سوما " الكتاب المقدس ويذهب لكتب أخرى مهما كانت ؟؟؟


تقصد انه ليس من الحكمة بل من عدم القدرة على الرد.
ولا ادري ما المانع من الاقتباس من كلامه... ام هل على اخي وسام ان يقرأ الكتاب بالكامل حتى لا يسمى اقتطاعا :d .... 
ولكن لماذا لم يرد ويعقب على ما اقتبسه اخي وسام !!! من المفروض ان يقول شرحا بسيطا لما اقتبسه اخي وسام,, لكنه اكتفى بعدم الرد..
واسألك ما هي الفقرات المبتورة كما تسمونها وما اعتراضك على كل فقرة؟؟ اجبني استاذ مولكا ضع الفقرات وابد اعتراضك..
يقول الاستاذ مولكا ايضا:



> نعم اقنوم الإبن آخر بالنسبة لأقنوم الآب ، فما الجديد ؟
> هل توقع هو اننا غير مؤمنين بهذا ؟؟
> عجبى على مناظرين آخر زمن


 
جميل اعتراف ممتاز ياعزيزي...
يسوع الابن و شخص آخر.......................
لننظر الى ما قاله البابا شنودة:"الاله الحقيقي لا شريك له في ذاته وصفاته ويعد شريك له في ذاته وصفاته ان كان "شخص آخر" . "
الجديد هو ان هذا شرك كما اوضح البابا شنودة  
يقول الاستاذ مولكا:



> الإلة الحقيقى وحده فى هذة الأية هو الآب والإبن والوحدانية هنا جاءت على وحدانية الإرسال
> لأن حرف العطف عطف الجملة الثانية على الأولى فأصبح هذا دليل حرفى من فم المسيح على انه الله !



:d اضحى النص الذي يثبت الوهية الآب يثبت الوهية الابن ايضا..
وتقول دليل حرفي؟؟!!! رغم ان البابا شنودة قال ان يسوع لم يقلها صراحة :d

قلت انا في مشاركة لي:



> ليس الاخ وسام من يصر على ترجمتها "انا هو" بل فمن الترجمات العربية من تقول ذلك مثل اليسوعية والكاثوليكية والانجيل الشريف!!!!


فطالبني بالدليل ... اقول لك عزيزي كلف نفسك بالنظر في الترجمات التي كتبت لك اسم كل واحدة منهن... ام انك لا تملك هذه الترجمات؟؟؟

يقول ايضا:



> هذا هو الجهل بعينه
> 
> كلمة " am " ماذا تعنى عندما تأتى فى أخر الجملة وغير مدللة لشئ ويسبقها فعل ماض ؟؟


قل انت ماذا تعني ... واذا سمحت ارفق الدليل  .. لن اقبل كلاما دون دليل.

ويقول ايضا عزيزي مولكا ردا على النص في يوحنا اصحاح8 عدد40,قال يسوع:"وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله":



> ما علاقة هذة بالإرسال ؟؟؟
> هل تعاميت عن
> 
> "ترسل روحك فتخلق" (مز 104 : 30)



يقول لي ما علاقة هذا بالارسال ؟؟!! :d
وما هي وظيفة المرسل اذا كان لا يبلغ كلاما عن الله؟؟!!!!!!!
وترك تماما كلام يسوع وذهب الى نص آخر من العهد القديم رغم اني اكرر ان يسوع وضح طبيعة المرسل فلم لم تعلق على النص؟؟!!
يقول ايضا:



> طيب نعلمك شوية
> 
> الأية بتقول اية ؟؟
> 
> ...


من قال لك ان هذا انقطاع اصلا؟؟!!!
بل انت من اقتطعت واقول لك هات النص من اوله ستعلم انه لا يوجد انقطاع كما تتوهم..
واحب ان اعلق تعليقا لطيفا في :اذا كان انقطاعا فلماذا لا يكون فعلا تكملته كما قلت انت"يسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته هو عبدك" :d :d

استاذ مولكا احب ان اسألك سؤالا في النهاية:
ما معنى كلمة *وحدك* في الجملة:"انت الاله الحقيقي *وحدك*"؟؟ وهل تعني ان ليس معه *شخص آخر* ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

> تقصد انه ليس من الحكمة بل من عدم القدرة على الرد.



لا ، اقصد من الحكمة ، ومن كثرة الذكاء !



> ولا ادري ما المانع من الاقتباس من كلامه



طالما لا تدرى اجعلك تدرى !



عندما يكون هناك مناظرة فى " الوهية المسيح " ويأتى شخص ويقتبس من كتاب يتكلم اصلا عن الوهية المسيح ويقطتع منه اسطر او كلمات ليستخدمها ضد الوهية المسيح بهذا تدليس ، لية ؟ ، عشان هو نفس المبدأ الإسلامى فى التدليس و إخراج الكلام من داخل السياق ولى عنقه .
لقد كان ابينا ممتاز وبارع فى حكمته فى هذا الموقف خصوصا ، لية ؟ ، لأنه اخد الفكرة من " سوما " وهى انه يريد ان يصل للمستمع ان قداسة البابا وقدس ابونا ان المسيح آخر بالنسبة للآب ، ولا يعرف ذلك الجاهل المضحك فى جهله ان هذة عقيدة اساسية فى الكنسية فهل سمع يوما احد يقول ان الإبن هو الآب ؟ ام سمعنا نقول ان الإبن مساوِ للآب .
الله المسيح قال " انا والآب واحد " ولم يقل " انا هو الآب " لأن اقنوم الآب هو آخر بالنسبة للإبن والروح القدس ، وكذلك الروح القدس هو آخر بالنسبة للآب والإبن وكذلك الإبن هو آخر بالنسبة للآب والروح القدس ، فكون ان " سوما " يعتقد جهلا انه اتى بشى لا يعرفه المسيحيون مثل هذة النقطة فهو من فرط جهله المدقع ! ولذلك كانت حكمة ابينا فائقة ولم يفهمها سوما !
ابينا اخذ الفكرة ( فكرة آخر ) من سوما ورد عليها داخل المناظرة واظنك تتذكر ان سوما قال بإستغراب شديد " امال احنا عاملين المناظرة دى ليه " دة كان من فرط جهله لأنه فاكر ان لما يكون الإبن آخر بالنسبة للآب يكونوا الهين ونسى انهم اصلا اقانيم فمرحبا بجهل  سوما !


> ولكن لماذا لم يرد ويعقب على ما اقتبسه اخي وسام !!!



لقد رد فعلا داخل المناظرة ! وهو غير ملزم ان يتماشى مع الجهلاء فى ان يجب عليه مباشرة !
فهو لا يحارب شخصا بل يحارب فكرا ! وأظنك رأيت كم هو الفارق بين العالم والجاهل 
صدقنى ابنى الصغير يستطيع ان " يمرمط " بوسام بلاش البالتوك كله !



> لكنه اكتفى بعدم الرد..



كلمة بسيطة كنت نسيتها البارحة وهى ان جملتك تكون صحيحة لو اضيف لها كلمة واحدة لتصبح

لكنه اكتفى بعدم الرد *المباشر* ..



> واسألك ما هي الفقرات المبتورة كما تسمونها وما اعتراضك على كل فقرة؟؟



الفقرات المبتورة هى التى اعتقد فيها ان كون المسيح آخر بالنسبة للآب فهو اله آخر
هذة الفكرة العامة
ولذلك عندما " زنقه " احد الأخوة فى النهاية ، لف ودار وفكرة واحتار واعترف ان المسيح هو الله ولكن لسوء فهمه لكلمة " أخر " قال ان السائل مشرك بالله !

هههههههههه



> يسوع الابن و شخص آخر.......................



جيبت منين " شخص" دى ؟؟

 يسوع الابن و *اقنوم* آخر....................... 



> لننظر الى ما قاله البابا شنودة:"*الاله* الحقيقي لا شريك له في ذاته وصفاته ويعد شريك له في ذاته وصفاته ان كان "*شخص* آخر" . "



أرأيت كم التدليس الذة تقومون به ؟
هل هو يتكلم عن الأقنوم ام الإله ؟؟
أرأيت انكم تسقطون فى ا ل للمسيحيات ؟
طبعا الإله الحقيقى لا شريك له ، وما الجديد ؟
لأن الإله الحقيقى هذا هو مثلاث الأقانيم ( الآب والإبن والروح القدس ) فأين نفسى هنا قداسة البابا عن الأقانيم ! 


> الجديد هو ان هذا شرك كما اوضح البابا شنودة



الإجابة : تونس !

هههههه
اين قال هذا البابا شنودة !
ان الأقانيم عندما تكون بيناها وبين بعضها هى آخر يكون شرك 
يعنى مش عارف تفرق بين الكلام على الله وعلى الأقنايم !
تعلم وتعالى ناقش



> اضحى النص الذي يثبت الوهية الآب يثبت الوهية الابن ايضا..
> وتقول دليل حرفي؟؟!!! رغم ان البابا شنودة قال ان يسوع لم يقلها صراحة



أرأيت انكم لا ترتقون حتى الى المناقشة لا إلى المناظرة !

نعم المسيح لم يقلها صراحة بل قالها بأساليب كثيرة جدا
ولكن هل فعلا هل قداية البابا قال انه لم يقلها صراحه قدام الناس ام قدام التلاميذ ام قادم اشيطان ( فى التحربة على الجبل ) !

أرأيت ان هذا دليل حرفى من فم المسيح !



> فطالبني بالدليل ... اقول لك عزيزي كلف نفسك بالنظر في الترجمات التي كتبت لك اسم كل واحدة منهن... ام انك لا تملك هذه الترجمات؟؟؟



طيب طالما هو دة مستواك العلمى نعملك شوية وناخد فيك ثواب هههه

انا موافقك ( جدلا ) انها " انا هو " تقدر تقول لى " انا هو اية ؟؟؟؟ "
لو سألت سوما من الذى ناظر ابينا الحبيب
سيقول  " انا هو " وتكون هذة إجابة على سؤالى فتكون الإجابة " انا هو الذى ناظر " ؟؟
فهل يمكن ان تقول لى
" انا هو  ، اية " ؟؟؟



> قل انت ماذا تعني ... واذا سمحت ارفق الدليل  .. لن اقبل كلاما دون دليل.


دليل على ماذا ؟
على سؤال ؟
السؤال مرة أخرى
ماذا تعنى كلمة فى زمن المضارع " am " وغير مدلله لفعل ما ويأتى بلها فى نفس الزمن فعل ماضٍ ؟؟
العله سؤال يصعب على المسلم إجابته ؟



> وما هي وظيفة المرسل اذا كان لا يبلغ كلاما عن الله؟؟!!!!!!!


من فمك ادينك واضع لك الأية المقدسة من الكتاب المقدس

 "ترسل روحك فتخلق" 
(مز 104 : 30) 

من هنا المرسِل ومن هنا الراسل ؟؟
أجب إن استطعت !



> وترك تماما كلام يسوع وذهب الى نص آخر من العهد القديم رغم اني اكرر ان يسوع وضح طبيعة المرسل فلم لم تعلق على النص؟؟!!


خدمة 5 نجوم ولا تزعل نفسك
انا هنا عشان راحة الزبون
عايز اية من العهد الجديد
اوك

و الان مجدني انت ايها الاب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم 
(يو  17 :  5)

بس لية مش عارف ترد على الأية اللى فى العهد القديم !
هل كتابنا يتجزأ ام هو ضعف امام سحق الله لأى فكر ؟




> من قال لك ان هذا انقطاع اصلا؟؟!!!


انا الذى قلت
هل تستطيع الإجابة ؟

يسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته ، ماله ؟؟

اتعرف الجملة الخبرية ؟
اخرج لى المبتدأ والخبر من هنا !




> "يسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته هو عبدك"




لأنى انا من اعطيتك مثال وليس موجودا فى الكتاب المقدس كله !
هههههههه
وحرف لعطف" و " هنا جعل الإنقطاع فعلا ليس موجودا وجعل المسيح يقول بلسانه الحرفى انه هو الله !




> ما معنى كلمة *وحدك* في الجملة:"انت الاله الحقيقي *وحدك*"؟؟ وهل تعني ان ليس معه *شخص آخر* ؟؟



لا اعرف صراحة لماذا تصبحون يا ارباب اللغة لا تعرفون شيئا عنها عندما تتكلموا فى المسيحيات

حسنا أوجل الإجابة على هذا السؤال واجعلك ان تتجب عليه من قرآنك

اتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ *اللَّهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ *ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ
التوبة 13


ما تفسيرك لمجئ كلمة المسيح بعد كلمة الله فى جملة تفيد توحيد الخالق دون عن الأحبار والرهبان ؟

منتظر​


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 يناير 2010)

تنبيه من الاشراف 

الموضوع للتعليق على المناظرة ، وليس للتناظر فيه او حوله 
اي تعليق خارج هذا الاطار سيتم حذفه فورا


----------



## حارس العقيدة (18 يناير 2010)

فاتحذف مداخلات مولكا التي يرد فيها علي... هذا هو العدل


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 يناير 2010)

حارس العقيدة قال:


> فاتحذف مداخلات مولكا التي يرد فيها علي... هذا هو العدل


 
اذا وضع الاخ مولكا ردا آخر ساقوم بحذفه ، 
انت من بدأ المداخلة وهو قام بالرد ، وينتهي الموضوع عند هذا الحد 
وهذا هو العدل الذي تطلبه .


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 فبراير 2010)

> فصوت الورق كان من عند القمص وليس من الشيخ


شيخ مين ؟؟

واولا لم نقول انه صوت ورق بل صوت واحد بيغششه الأسماء وهذا واضح جدا




> ثانيا الشيخ استند في كل كلامه علي الكتاب المقدس بينما القمص لم يفعل ذلك في كل كلامه



الإجابة : تونس



> واخيرا  حتي لو كان الشيخ يستعين بورق او كتب فهو ليس كتابه ولا دينه ومع ذلك فهو  علي علم كبير بيه


طيب ممكن تجيب لنا شيخك عشان انا عايز اناظره ؟



> الذين اكتشفوا مراحل تكون الجنين



تقدر تقول لى ازاى العظام قبل اللحم ؟؟

دة خطأ فظيع



> وانشقاق القمر الذي لم يصل العلماء  حتي الان



ولن يصل لأنهم لا يصلون الى الخرافات فقد اعترفوا انه كلام فارغ



> كل المناظرات التي رايتها تتكلم  عن  الكتاب المقدس وعن الغلطات والتناقضات الموجوده فيه



وهل سألتنا ولم نجيبك ؟؟

انت تسمع للمدلسين فقط ولا تسمع للإجابة 
انت تسمع للذين يضللوك فقط ولا تسمع للحق

​


----------



## inzoo (4 فبراير 2010)

الاخ مولكان شكرا لاهتمامك وارجو ان الخلاف في الراي لا يفسد الود
اولا ابحث جيدا عن مراحل تكون الجنين فستجد ان شاء الله ان القران الكريم وصفها بدقه وبالترتيب حيت ان بعد طور 
المضغه يبدا الهيكل العظمي فالتكون ثم بعد ذلك يكسوه اللحم(العضلات) وليس جلد واليك هذا الرابط يوضح لك اكثر (********************) وبالتفصيل الممل وبالرسومات ايضا وارجو الا تكسل عن الدخول الي هذا الموقع
ويوجد ايضا ايه شريفه تقول(ألم نجعل له عينين ولساناً وشفتين)سورة البلد -وبالفعل اثبت العلم ان العينين تخلق ثم السان والشفتين
ثانيا بالنسه لانشقاق القمر ماذا تقصد بالكلام الفارغ
هل ان القمر انشق والتحم مره اخري ام الكلام الفارغ هو تفسير قراننا الكريم
لو الاولي فايضا ابحث جيدا ستعرف ان وكاله ناسا وجدتك ان القمر ملحوم وانه كان مشقوق ثم تم التئامه وحتي الان لا يةجد تفسير علي لهذه الظاهره
وعلي فكره معجزات القران كثيره جدا وان شاء الله سوف اسرد منها علي قد ر استطاعتي 
وشكرا اخي الكريم علي سعت صدرك


*********
تعقيب الاشراف بعد الحذف 
ممنوع وضع روابط للداعاية لمواقع اسلامية في القسم المسيحي 
الروابط الاسلامية توضع في القسم الاسلامي حين نطلب ذلك


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 فبراير 2010)

> اولا ابحث جيدا عن مراحل تكون الجنين فستجد ان شاء الله ان القران الكريم وصفها بدقه وبالترتيب حيت ان بعد طور





> المضغه يبدا الهيكل العظمي فالتكون ثم بعد ذلك يكسوه اللحم(العضلات) وليس جلد واليك هذا الرابط يوضح لك اكثر ( *********) وبالتفصيل الممل وبالرسومات ايضا وارجو الا تكسل عن الدخول الي هذا الموقع
> 
> ويوجد ايضا ايه شريفه تقول(ألم نجعل له عينين ولساناً وشفتين)سورة البلد -وبالفعل اثبت العلم ان العينين تخلق ثم السان والشفتين​


 

طيب اية رأيك تفتح موضوع فى القسم الإسلامى بالكلام الجميل دة ؟؟؟​ 



> ثانيا بالنسه لانشقاق القمر ماذا تقصد بالكلام الفارغ






> هل ان القمر انشق والتحم مره اخري ام الكلام الفارغ هو تفسير قراننا الكريم
> 
> لو الاولي فايضا ابحث جيدا ستعرف ان وكاله ناسا وجدتك ان القمر ملحوم وانه كان مشقوق ثم تم التئامه وحتي الان لا يةجد تفسير علي لهذه الظاهره
> وعلي فكره معجزات القران كثيره جدا وان شاء الله سوف اسرد منها علي قد ر استطاعتي
> وشكرا اخي الكريم علي سعت صدرك​


 

وافتح موضوع ايضا بهذا الكلام وسوف اكون مسرورا لإيضاح الحقيقة للكل ! ​


----------



## hero2b (24 فبراير 2010)

ردي بسيط جدا

أسلم في غرفة الشيخ وسام
نحو 6000 شخص
ولدينا الاثبات

فكم تنصر في غرفكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أثيناغورس (24 فبراير 2010)

hero2b قال:


> ردي بسيط جدا
> 
> أسلم في غرفة الشيخ وسام
> نحو 6000 شخص
> ...




يا أخى العزيز كفاية الكلام الغريب ده ... وسام ده راجل دجال مش فاهم يعنى ايه ثالوث حتى .. و المشكلة أنه فاهم نفسه "خبير"  تقدر تقولى أزاى واحد دارس "نصرانيات" كويس و "خبير" و "مناظر"  مايعرفشى أن الثالوث فيه ثلاثة أقانيم متمايزة عن بعضها و بالتالى المسيح هو يعتبر "أخر" بالنسبة للأب لأنهم أقنومين مختلفين ؟؟  يعنى بعد كل المناظرات دى و الدراسة و مايعرفش معلومة صغبرة زى دى يعرفها أى ولد صغير فى مدارس الأحد فى الكنائس  ؟؟ 


أسلم 6000 شخص ؟؟ يعنى مش 6000 وواحد ولا 5999 ؟؟؟  ممكن تثبت ؟؟ البينة على من أدعى .... و ماتجبليش كلام واحد مدلس زى وسام ده

كام واحد تنصر فى غرفنا ..؟  مانعرفش الصراحة .. أصلنا مش مهتمين نعد الناس زى مانكون فى أنتخابات و اللى يفوز هو اللى يجيب أصوات أكتر 


سلام المسيح يسوع


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2010)

> أسلم في غرفة الشيخ وسام


دة أول سؤال :
من الذى جعله شيخ ؟؟

انا اعرف على حد معلوماتى 
ان الشيخ هو من شاخ اى طال العمر به 
او انه شيخ فى جامع او شيخ ازهرى 

لكن عايز اعرف وسام هذا شيخ فى ماذا ؟؟





> نحو 6000 شخص



من حوالى اسبوع كانوا حوالى 3000 والآن 6000 فهل الأسبوع القادم يكونوا 9000 ؟؟؟

بحسب هذا الريت ( المعدل ) فى الشهر الواحد يسلم 9000 شخص 
يعنى فى السنة ( 9000 * 12 ) = 108000

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر



​


----------



## monister70 (18 مارس 2010)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *يتناول الأستاذ ذهبي الفم فضح وسام الشهير بالحلوف
> *
> 
> *في تدليساته حول الوهيه الرب يسوع*
> ...


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 مارس 2010)

الادمن المسلمة كوكي تفضح وسام واكاذيبة ودخولة للمسلمين باسماء وهمية لعمل التمثليات وسرقة فلوس التبرعات 

[YOUTUBE]kiushUttShM[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]
بخصوص كلمة الحلوف دة كلام الشيخ الناصر العربي مش كلامنا 


*
*







*



*


*يتناول الأستاذ ذهبي الفم فضح وسام الشهير بالحلوف
*

*في  تدليساته حول الوهيه الرب يسوع*

*من خلال  التعليق على  المناظرة مع ابينا الحبيب*

*ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط  ابو الخير*

*المحاضرة الاولي جاري الرفع
*

*المحاضرة الثانية 1 2*

* المحاضرة رقم (3) *

*http://files.ww.com/files/59384.html*
*المحاضرة رقم (4) جاري الرفع*

*المحاضرة رقم (5)*

*المحاضرة  رقم (6)*

*المحاضرة السابعة*

*المحاضرة الثامنة*

*المحاضرة التاسعة*

*المحاضرة العاشرة*

*المحاضرة الحادية عشر*

*محاضرة  رقم 13 اصالة سفر الرؤيا*



 *وسام عبد الله الجاهل يجهل جنسية  بولس الرسول « مدونة الرسول*
 *مناظرة القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ووسام عبد  الله وسحقة وسحق كذبة في المسيحيات*
 *لماذا يهرب وسام عبد الله من  مناظرتي لماذا يهرب من مناظرة الاستاذ وحيد
*
 *اخرستوس انستي يكشف الكذاب وسام عبد  الله بعنوان عفريت الليل*


----------



## bant el mase7 (3 أبريل 2010)

*تروح فين ياصعلوك(وسام)
بين الملوك
أولاد
ملك الملوك
*​


----------



## holiness (7 أبريل 2010)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع .. 
كنت حاسس من البداية بعدم الارتياح من هذه المناظرة بصراحة.
قبل فترة من هذه المناظرة الى حد يومنا هذا الشيوخ يحاولون عمل مناظرات مع شخص مشهور او معروف و السبب كلنا نعرفه " جمع الاموال " وهذا ما رايته مع الحلوف " وسام " الجاهل الذي يجهل كل شيء في الايمان المسيحي 
والذي قبل ان يكون فأر مقابل جبل فقط ان يعمل مناظرة مع ابونا الغالي لكسب شهرة او مصدر رزق .. 
فالان وسام كلما تكلم يقول : لدي مناظرة مع القمص عبد المسيح بسيط استاذ لاهوت دفاعي و يكررها مرات و مرات 
فهو لن يقول بانه كـ فأر هرب مسرعا الى حفرته 
ولكنه سجل في سيرته الذاتية لديه مناظرة مع احد القساوسة المشهورين 
و حتى جميع الشيوخ الان يريدون عمل مناظرات مع ناس مشهورين لكتابته في سيرتهم الشخصية .. و طبعا اهمها " قناة الحياة " اغلب الشيوخ يريدون عمل مناظرة مع قناة الحياة و اولهم .. الزغبي الذي نبح وقال يريد المناظرة و هرب من المناظرة ولكنه كتب في سيرته الشخصية انه تحدى قناة الحياة و زكريا بطرس ... 
فهل علمتم الان ما هدف الشيوخ من عمل المناظرات مع ناس او جهات معروفة ؟؟
الهدف هو .. " كســب الارزاق " او بالاحرى " البزنس " الخاص بالشيوخ لكسب رواتب اعلى 
فانا متاكد الان بعد مناظرة الحلوف مع ابونا عبد المسيح وصلت له التبرعات و الشيكات الى حسابه و كلنا ندري هذا 
على العموم لا احب ان اطيل عليكم 
الرب يبارككم و يحفظكم جميعا


----------



## antonius (23 أبريل 2010)

شباب البارحة واحد كنت بكلمه...قال لي ان الشيخ وسام عنده شهادة دكتوراه في مقارنة الاديان من جامعة امريكية 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ساتركها هنا ولن اكتب بما اجبته...


----------



## أثيناغورس (23 أبريل 2010)

عنده شهادة فى الضحك على ذقون الغلابة  ( شهادة دكتوراه)
شهادة دكتوراة أخرى فى السب و قلة الأدب 

و هو أساسا خريج جامعة أبليس اللى مركزها فى جهنم بحيرة النار و قريب جدا هيرجعلها و مش هيرجع منها تانى


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 أبريل 2010)

antonius قال:


> شباب البارحة واحد كنت بكلمه...قال لي ان الشيخ وسام عنده شهادة دكتوراه في مقارنة الاديان من جامعة امريكية
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ساتركها هنا ولن اكتب بما اجبته...


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 أبريل 2010)

شفت له حلقة من كام يوم بيقول فيها على الهواء مباشرة أن المسيح بيقول للمسيحين

و باطلا يعبدونني و هم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس 
(مت  15 :  9)

وبيقول على الناس دول اللى هم القساوسة والقديسين

​


----------



## holiness (25 أبريل 2010)

> شباب البارحة واحد كنت بكلمه...قال لي ان الشيخ وسام عنده شهادة دكتوراه في مقارنة الاديان من جامعة امريكية
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه
> ساتركها هنا ولن اكتب بما اجبته...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عبالي دكتوراه باللبلبي ههه

مساكين المسلمين


----------



## PULOS (16 مايو 2010)

*سلام رب المجد*



> قال الله تعالى واصفا المؤمنين:"واذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا  سلاما"..... لذلك لن اعقب على كل من سب فالكتاب المقدس يرد عليه ويقول في  الرسالة الاولى الى كورونثوس اصحاح6عدد10:"ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون يرثون  ملكوت الله"..



*فعلا خصوصا إذا كان رسولك الشتام واحد منهم *

*:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:*

رسول شتام و دين شتام و دين  يسمح بالكذب 

 *  محمد  قليل الأدب و يسب و يلعن*
 *‏حدثنا ‏ ‏زهير بن حرب ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏   ‏جرير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي الضحى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مسروق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة  ‏  ‏قالت  ‏‏دخل على رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏رجلان فكلماه  بشيء لا أدري  ما هو  فأغضباه فلعنهما   وسبهما فلما خرجا قلت يا رسول الله من أصاب من الخير  شيئا ما أصابه هذان قال  وما ذاك  قالت قلت لعنتهما   وسببتهما قال ‏ ‏أو ما علمت  ما شارطت عليه ربي قلت  ‏ ‏اللهم  إنما أنا بشر فأي المسلمين  لعنته أو سببته فاجعله له زكاة وأجرا*

 *  صحيح مسلم .. كتاب البر و الصلة  و الآداب .. باب ‏من لعنه النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم  أو سبه أو دعا‏ عليه*
 *   http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=1&Rec=6047*

 *  ثكلتك أمك*
 *‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد  بن أبي عمر العدني ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد  الله بن معاذ ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏  ‏عاصم بن  أبي النجود ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي  وائل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معاذ بن جبل ‏ ‏قال ‏‏كنت مع النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في سفر  فأصبحت يوما   قريبا منه ونحن نسير فقلت يا رسول الله أخبرني بعمل يدخلني الجنة  ويباعدني  من النار  قال ‏ ‏لقد سألت عظيما وإنه ليسير على من يسره الله  عليه تعبد الله لا تشرك  به شيئا  وتقيم الصلاة ‏ ‏وتؤتي ‏ ‏الزكاة وتصوم  رمضان وتحج ‏ ‏البيت ‏ ‏ثم قال ألا  أدلك على  أبواب الخير الصوم ‏ ‏جنة ‏  ‏والصدقة تطفئ الخطيئة كما يطفئ النار الماء  وصلاة  الرجل من جوف الليل ثم  قرأ تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع حتى بلغ جزاء   بما كانوا  يعملون ‏ثم قال ألا أخبرك برأس الأمر وعموده ‏ ‏وذروة ‏ ‏سنامه  الجهاد ثم  قال ألا  أخبرك بملاك ذلك كله قلت بلى فأخذ بلسانه فقال تكف  عليك هذا قلت يا نبي  الله وإنا  لمؤاخذون بما نتكلم به قال ‏ ‏ثكلتك ‏ ‏أمك يا ‏ ‏معاذ ‏ ‏وهل يكب  الناس على وجوههم في النار إلا حصائد   ألسنتهم *

 *  سنن ابن ماجا .. كتاب الفتن .. باب كف اللسان  في الفتنة*
 *   http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=3963&doc=5*
 * نسخة  محفوظة من الموقع الأصلي*

 *‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن أبي عمر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏  ‏عبد الله بن معاذ الصنعاني ‏ ‏عن ‏   ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عاصم بن أبي النجود ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي وائل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معاذ بن  جبل  ‏ ‏قال  ‏‏كنت مع النبي ‏ ‏صلى  الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في  سفر فأصبحت  يوما قريبا منه ونحن نسير فقلت يا رسول  الله أخبرني بعمل يدخلني الجنة  ويباعدني عن  النار قال ‏ ‏لقد سألتني عن  عظيم وإنه ليسير على من يسره الله عليه تعبد  الله ولا  تشرك به شيئا وتقيم  الصلاة ‏ ‏وتؤتي الزكاة وتصوم رمضان وتحج ‏ ‏البيت ‏  ‏ثم قال  ألا أدلك  على أبواب الخير الصوم ‏ ‏جنة ‏ ‏والصدقة تطفئ الخطيئة كما يطفئ  الماء   النار وصلاة الرجل من جوف الليل قال ثم تلا ‏ تتجافى  جنوبهم عن  المضاجع حتى  بلغ يعملون  ‏ثم قال  ألا أخبرك برأس الأمر كله وعموده ‏ ‏وذروة ‏ ‏سنامه  قلت  بلى يا رسول الله قال رأس الأمر الإسلام وعموده الصلاة ‏ ‏وذروة ‏  ‏سنامه   الجهاد ثم قال ألا أخبرك ‏ ‏بملاك ‏ ‏ذلك كله قلت بلى يا نبي الله فأخذ   بلسانه قال  كف عليك هذا فقلت يا نبي الله وإنا لمؤاخذون بما نتكلم به فقال ‏ ‏ثكلتك أمك ‏  ‏يا ‏ ‏معاذ ‏ ‏وهل يكب  الناس في النار على وجوههم أو على مناخرهم إلا حصائد  ألسنتهم ‏*
*  ‏قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏  ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث  حسن صحيح*


*  سنن الترمذي .. كتاب  الإيمان عن رسول الله   .. باب ما جاء في حرمة الصلاة*
 *   http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=2&Rec=4240*
 * نسخة  محفوظة من الموقع الأصلي*

 *‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن صالح ‏  ‏حدثني ‏ ‏معاوية ‏ ‏عن ‏  ‏عبد الرحمن بن  جبير بن نفير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏جبير بن نفير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي  الدرداء ‏ ‏قال ‏‏كنا  مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فشخص ‏ ‏ببصره  إلى السماء ثم قال ‏  ‏هذا  أوان ‏ ‏يختلس ‏ ‏العلم من الناس حتى لا  يقدروا منه على شيء فقال ‏ ‏زياد  بن لبيد  الأنصاري ‏ ‏يا رسول الله وكيف ‏  ‏يختلس ‏ ‏منا وقد قرأنا القرآن فوالله  لنقرأنه  ولنقرئنه نساءنا  وأبناءنا فقال ثكلتك أمك يا ‏ ‏زياد ‏  ‏إن كنت لأعدك من فقهاء أهل ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏هذه التوراة والإنجيل عند ‏    ‏اليهود ‏ ‏والنصارى ‏ ‏فماذا يغني عنهم*

 *  سنن الدارمي .. المقدمة .. باب  ‏من قال العلم الخشية وتقوى الله‏*
 *   http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=290&doc=8*
 * نسخة  محفوظة من الموقع الأصلي*



> لم يرد القمص على ما اورده الاخ وسام من كتبه ومن كلام  البابا شنودة وقال انه لن يضيع وقته في الرد على هذا الكلام بحجة انه (عامل  الكتاب لاثبات لاوت المسيح)... وتناسى ان الاخ وسام يتبع اسلوب من فمك  ادينك.. وطفق ياتي بنصوص ويستدل بها على لاهوت المسيح كما توقع الاخ وسام  واخبره بذلك في مداحلته الاولى..



*تريد أن يرد على تدليس الحلوف وسام *

*حتى كل ما اقتبسه كذب و لم يتبع التفسيرات المعتمدة *

*بل ذهب ليقتطع من الكلام و هو ما اوضحه الأخ اغريغوريوس لذلك كان الأب عبد المسيح بسيط ذكيا لأنه لم يري للحلوف ( وسام ) جزرة*

*كانت المناظرة حول لاهوت المسيح و الحلوف استشهد بكتاب أسئلة الناس للبابا شنودة جزء أول *

*لماذا شيخك الحلوف لم يقرأ السؤال رقم 12 من نفس الجزء الذي استشهد منه*

*طبعا لن يستشهد علشان هو للتدليس فقط*


> 1- اثبات ان الابن "آخر".



*من منا لا يعرف أن الآب و الابن و الروح القدس متمايزين في الجوهر اللاهوتي الواحد*

*يا لغبائكم الفاحش يا مسلمين *

*متى سوف تتعلمون الأكاديمية*

*لكن يبدو ان أخوك الحلوف قد نسي أن الابن قد قال *

*أنا والآب واحد ( يو10 :30)*

*شو يا مسلم قال *

*أنا والآب واحد ( يو10 :30)*

*أنا والآب واحد ( يو10 :30)*

*أنا والآب واحد ( يو10 :30)*

*أنا والآب واحد ( يو10 :30)*

*أنا والآب واحد ( يو10 :30)*

*دير بالك لا تنعمى علشان أنت هنا لنصرة ربك بالكذب علشان الكذب حلال في الإسلام*


> 2- اثبات الاله الحقيقي لا شريك له في ذاته وصفاته ويعد شريك له في ذاته  وصفاته ان كان "شخص آخر" .



*لا يوجد مسيحي واحد لا يعرف أنه يعبد إله واحد*

*فيما علمته لك بالأحمر هو عبارة عن كلام يدينك يا طفل *

*تعلموا الأكاديمية بدل التدليس الذي علموكم إياه *


> 3- اثبات من هو الاله الحقيقي وحده من كلام يسوع والتلاميذ.



*كأن وسام اكتشف لنا شيء عظيم لا نعرفه نهائيا *

*من يقرأ كلامك يضحك على سذاجة تفكيركم الذي لا يصلح إلى لعقول ماتت من زمان*

*30:30:30:30:30:*



> ونجح اخي وسام في ذلك ايما نجاح ولم يتطرق القمص نهائيا  لهذه النقاط على الاطلاق..
> وانا اقول واردد كلام اخي وسام اذا كان يسوع هو شخص آخر بالنسبة للآب ويسوع  يقول ان الآب هو الاله الحقيقي وحده.. والبابا شنودة ومن قبله الكتاب  المقدس يقول ان الله ليس له اخر.... فماذا يستنتج صاحب العقل من هذه  المعادلة البسيطة..؟؟



*قبل أن أتطرق إلى المعادلة البسيطة التي أوردتها التي تثبت أنك لا تقل تدليسا عن وسام*

*لفت انتباهي إلى عدة أخطاء*

*وسام لم يأتي بجديد حتى يرد عليه القمص بل بالعكس تم سحقه سحقا كاملا*

*لذلك لا تظن أن القمص سوف يرد أساسا على كلام معروف*

*من ناحية باقي كلامك الذي يعبر عن سذاجة تفكير يثير الضحك*

*أنا واحد موجود بذاتي و ناطق بكلمتي و حي بروحي*

*ذات  و كلمة و روح لكنني واحد *

*الذي سوف نستنتجه من معادلتك البسيطة أنكم عبارة عن مغيبين عقليا ينقصكم عدة كؤوس بول بعير مغطس بالذباب حتى تصحوا من خيبتكم*

*:smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411:*


​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (6 يونيو 2010)

> فالشيخ وسام ، كان يتحجج ان الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر ان الابن هو الله ، كما ذكر ( الله الآب )


*ذكر في الكتاب المقدس ان الابن هو الله:*
*ونَحنُ في الحَقِّ، في اَبنِهِ يَسوعَ المَسيحِ. هذا هوَ الإلهُ الحَقُّ والحياةُ الأبدِيَّةُ* (1يو 5 : 20 )
الابن هو الله ذكرت صرحتا


----------



## The Dragon Christian (6 يونيو 2010)

مناظره رائعه الرب يبارك حياه ابونا  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير اسم علي مسمي


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يونيو 2010)

لان هذا حسن و مقبول لدى مخلصنا الله (1تي  2 :  3)
و انما اظهر كلمته في اوقاتها الخاصة بالكرازة التي اؤتمنت انا عليها بحسب امر مخلصنا الله (تي  1 :  3)
غير مختلسين بل مقدمين كل امانة صالحة لكي يزينوا تعليم مخلصنا الله في كل شيء (تي  2 :  10)
و لكن حين ظهر لطف مخلصنا الله و احسانه (تي  3 :  4)
احترزوا اذا لانفسكم و لجميع الرعية التي اقامكم الروح القدس فيها اساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه (اع  20 :  28)


----------



## The Dragon Christian (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرا الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

